# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 21/01/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*سكرتير المريخ: خلاف بين الشركة الراعية ونادي الوصل تسبب في الغاء رحلة دبي

عقد العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ مؤتمراً صحفياً مساء الاربعاء  بمقر بعثة المريخ من أجل الحديث ما صاحب عملية سفر الفريق إلى دبي والتطورات التي أدت لإلغاء الرحلة بعد ذلك وقال العميد عامر إنهم تلقوا إخطاراً صباح أمس بالسفر إلى دبي بعد اكتمال تأشيرات الدخول لأفراد البعثة للإمارات قبل أن يتفاجأوا بعد وصولهم مطار الدوحة والبدء في إجراءات المغادرة بأن الشركة الراعية لم ترسل لهم تأشيرات دخول جميع أفراد البعثة بسبب خلافات بين نادي الوصل والشركة الراعية في موعد إقامة المباراة الأمر الذي جعلهم يقررون فوراً إلغاء معسكر دبي والاستمرار في الدوحة إلى حين العودة للسودان
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
الخطر القادم
âک…الموقف الذي تعرضت له بعثة المريخ بالأمس نم عن ضعف كبير في عملية التنظيم..
âک…حيث حضر الفريق للمطار و بدأ أفراده الشروع في إجراءات الخروج من دولة قطر.. ليتفاجأ الجميع بعد إكمال الإجراءات بأن مباراة دبي قد تم إلغائها!!
âک…و حسب ما حملت الأخبار فقد إعتذرت الشركة المنظمة بوجود إصلاحات في ملعب المباراة.. مع أنني شاهدت أمس الأول مباراة لفريق (الوحدة) علي نفس الملعب!!
âک…فشل كامل من الشركة المنظمة.. و تصرف غير إحترافي منها كاد أن ينهي متبقي  فترة المعسكر في حال عجزت البعثة عن ترتيب أمورها مجددا في الدوحة..
âک…و هنا يبرز سؤال مهم عن كيفية إعتذار الشركة و الطريقة التي تم بها إبلاغ البعثة بالإعتذار.. فهل بلغت الشركة إعتذارها لقيادة البعثة بعد أن أصبح الجميع في المطار؟
âک…و من هو الشخص الذي أمر البعثة بالتحرك للمطار رغما عن تحذيرات الأخوة في رابطة دبي؟
âک…كل الأنباء التي حملتها صحف الأمس كانت تشير لإلغاء مباراة دبي.. و مع ذلك أستغرب جدا لتغيير الفريق لرأيه و الإتجاه مرة أخري لخيار السفر لأداء المباراة و من ثم العودة مرة أخري.. و هو الأمر الذي رفضه المدرب بشدة..
âک…نتمني أن يكون في محتوي العقودات التي أبرمها نائب الأمين العام محي الدين عبدالتام مع الشركة المنظمة.. بندا يحاسبها جراء هذا الإخفاق الذي عرض الفريق و بعثته الإدارية لحرج كبير..
âک…و هنا لابد من شكر رابطة المريخ في قطر التي إجتهدت لإعادة الأمور لنصابها الصحيح.. و نتمني أن تتكلل مساعيها في البحث عن مباراة من العيار الثقيل بالنجاح..
âک…إذا وفقت الرابطة في توفير تجربة مع زينت الروسي فهذا يكفي تماما.. لأن الفريق سيكون حينها قد لعب (ظ§ مباريات) إعدادية متنوعة ما بين الأفريقية (نجوم أديس و سان جورج) و آسيوية (هجر – التعاون – الشيحانية – قطر) و أوربية (زينت)..
âک…و هذا إعداد مثالي و كافي تماما لإعانة الفرقة الحمراء علي الدخول في معمعة الدوري الممتاز و من ثم بداية رحلة البحث عن تاج الأميرة السمراء.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
âک…قررت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة رفع قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب للفيفا (إذا رغب) المريخ!!
âک…لا أدري حقيقة ما هو الغرض الأساسي من هذا الإستدعاء إذا كانت اللجنة في الختام سترفع الأمر للفيفا بدون أن تبت فيه!!
âک…و مع أن اللاعب لم يحضر للتحقيق من الأساس.. و مع ذلك لم تتكرم اللجنة بمعاقبته علي غيابه عن الحضور و المثول أمامها حتي..
âک…إذا كان الإتحاد العام لا ينوي أن ينظر في شكوي المريخ و يريد تحويلها للفيفا.. فلم التطويل و الإستدعاءات و عقد الإجتماعات؟!!
âک…مجمل الأمر فإن القرار ليس بغريب علي إتحاد تعود الإنكسار في كل القضايا المفصلية و المهمة.. و علي ما يبدو فإن لعبة الإنتخابات القادمة قد بدأت مبكرا.. و أن المريخ هو أبرز ضحاياها..
âک…كون أن القرار يحوي كلمة (إذا رغب المريخ) فهذا يعني أن الإتحاد قد نظر للأمر من المنظور الضيق و كأن القضية تخص المريخ و لاعبه فقط.. و لم ينظر للأمر من زاوية أن هذا التصرف المشين من اللاعب و من حرضه سيدمر عموم تجربة الرديف و يقضي عليها تماما في المستقبل القريب..
âک…فلماذا لم ينظر هؤلاء لمصلحة الكرة السودانية جمعاء و يصدروا في حق ذلك المتمرد قرارات يحفظها لهم التأريخ؟!!
âک…لعلم هؤلاء فالمريخ عند إثارته لهذا الأمر لم يكن يبحث عن نصر شخصي يخصه لوحده.. و لكنه كان ينظر لمصلحة كل الأندية السودانية و لمصلحة فرق الشباب و الرديف و المنتخبات الوطنية..
âک…هروب شيبوب (محرضا).. و (تماوت) الإتحاد العام لا يعنيان هزيمة المريخ في هذا السجال.. فهذه الحرب ما زالت في بدايتها.. و ضربات المريخ الموجعة قادمة و قاتلة..
âک…و حين تندلع المعارك لا نريد أن نسمع (ولولة) أو نحيب.. و لا ننتظر تدخلا لمن يعرفون أنفسهم بالعقلاء أو الحادبين علي المصلحة العامة..
âک…و منذ الآن.. فكل الكشف الأزرق مستباح لكل عمليات القرصنة و الهمبته الحمراء.. و علي نفسها جنت براقش.
âک…و ليستعد الإتحاد العام للغضب المريخي القادم من فقدان لاعبيه (شيبوب) و (الوك) أفريقيا “حتي الآن”.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه.. ما لجرح بميت إيلام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك صحة وعافية حبيبنا ماجد 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*رحب الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش رئيس التحالف المريخي بقرار الوزارة بالتمديد للجنة التسيير المريخي لمدة خمس أشهر حتي نهاية النصف الأول للموسم الرياضي وحتي نهاية فترة التسجيلات التكميلية وقال في هذا الخصوص ان لجنة التسيير قامت بعمل كبير في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي واجهتها الضغوطات الكبيرة من حيث التركة المالية الثقيلة التي ورثتها من المجلس السابق كما قامت بعمل أفضل ما يمكن في ظل الظروف المتاحة حيث أكملت التسجيلات و تعاقدت مع مدرب اجنبي ورتبت لمعسكر خارجي متميز باثيوبيا وقطر وهذا عمل كبير تشكر عليه اللجنة وبما ان الفترة المقبلة هي الاهم والاصعب فانها مرحلة تتطلب من كل مريخي غيور ان يمد يد العون والمساعدة للجنة التسيير بكل السبل المتاحة وكل علي حسب استطاعته ونناشد الأسرة المريخية اقطاب ورموز وجماهير وقاعدة جماهيرية وقدامي لاعبين وكل الاعلام المريخي بان يقفوا وبقوة من خلف اللجنة لتسيير النشاط ومشاركة فريق كرة القدم بقوة وامتياز في المنافسات الداخلية والخارجية وان تتوج خاتمة اعمالها بعودة الاهلية والديمقراطية للجمعية العمومية والتي بدورها تقوم بانتخاب مجلس جديد يقود المريخ للسنوات الثلاث المقبلة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

رحب الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش رئيس التحالف المريخي بقرار الوزارة بالتمديد للجنة التسيير المريخي لمدة خمس أشهر حتي نهاية النصف الأول للموسم الرياضي وحتي نهاية فترة التسجيلات التكميلية وقال في هذا الخصوص ان لجنة التسيير قامت بعمل كبير في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي واجهتها الضغوطات الكبيرة من حيث التركة المالية الثقيلة التي ورثتها من المجلس السابق كما قامت بعمل أفضل ما يمكن في ظل الظروف المتاحة حيث أكملت التسجيلات و تعاقدت مع مدرب اجنبي ورتبت لمعسكر خارجي متميز باثيوبيا وقطر وهذا عمل كبير تشكر عليه اللجنة وبما ان الفترة المقبلة هي الاهم والاصعب فانها مرحلة تتطلب من كل مريخي غيور ان يمد يد العون والمساعدة للجنة التسيير بكل السبل المتاحة وكل علي حسب استطاعته ونناشد الأسرة المريخية اقطاب ورموز وجماهير وقاعدة جماهيرية وقدامي لاعبين وكل الاعلام المريخي بان يقفوا وبقوة من خلف اللجنة لتسيير النشاط ومشاركة فريق كرة القدم بقوة وامتياز في المنافسات الداخلية والخارجية وان تتوج خاتمة اعمالها بعودة الاهلية والديمقراطية للجمعية العمومية والتي بدورها تقوم بانتخاب مجلس جديد يقود المريخ للسنوات الثلاث المقبلة.





مدوا اياديكم أنتم أولاً ثم أطلبوا من الآخرين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الحبيب فراس على النشاط و المجهودات الكبيرة من أجل الصفوة
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور فراس

يا خوفي علي المريخ
من الخرمجة وعدم التنظيم
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
هذا هو المطلوب
* التصريح القوي الذي أطلقه الأمين العام لمجلس المريخ الدكتور العميد شرطة حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن أمس وأكد من خلاله على أنهم في مجلس المريخ لن يوافقوا على ملاقاة فريق الهلال في السوبر لأنه ليس بطلاً ، نزل برداً وسلاماً على الصفوة الأخيار..
* وطمأنهم على أن فريقهم الآن في أيدي مجلس قوي لا يجامل أو يهادن في حقوقه.
* المريخ هو البطل المتوج للدوري وللكأس.. وبالتالي فليس هنالك أي معنى لملاقاته للهلال في السوبر…
* يقابلو بي صفتو شنو??!!
* حتي لقب الوصيف لا ينطبق عليه لأنه إنسحب من النهائي بدون أي عذر..
* لو لعب النهائي وخسر كان يمكن للمريخ أن يقبل ملاقاته في السوبر باعتبار أن هنالك سوابق في بعض الدول جرت فيها مباريات للسوبر بين بطل الدوري والكأس ، ووصيف الكأس..
* وهنا حتى لا يظن الأخوة في نادي الهلال أن المريخ يرفض ملاقاة فريقهم خوفاً منه ، فإن الأمين العام الدكتور عامر أكد على أنهم مستعدون لملاقاته في اي وقت واي زمان تحت اي مسمى غير السوبر
* ختاماً بقي أخي عامر أن تصدروا القرار الأقوى والأهم المتعلق بكأس الدوري الممتاز..
* وترفضوا أداء اي مباراة في منافسته الجديدة التي من المفترض أن تنطلق مطلع الشهر القادم ما لم تتسلموه عزيزين مكرمين في كرنفال رائع بديع كما جرت العادة..
…………………….
* لو سافر المريخ أمس إلى دبي لملاقاة منتخب كازاخستان في مباراة تجريبية ختامية ، أو لم يسافر ، فإن المباريات الإعدادية التي خاضها حتى الآن أمام سانت جورج الاثيوبي في أديس أبابا، والتعاون وهجر السعوديين وقطر القطري في الدوحة ، مقنعة جداً في ظل الظروف القاسية التي عاشها الفريق في الأسابيع الماضية..
* وإذا كمان خاض الفريق مباراة أو مباراتين اضافيتين في الدوحة حسب ما جاء في الأخبار الواردة من هناك أمس، فخير وبركة..
* وإذا لم تتهيأ له هاتان المباراتان يمكن أن يعود إلى الخرطوم ويؤدي ثلاث مباريات ودية قويه حسب طلب المدرب ايمايل لوك..
* ونقترح أن تكون هذه المباريات أمام الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي والنسور..
* خسارة الفريق أمس الأول لنتيجة مباراته أمام فريق قطر القطري بهدف، جاءت في وقتها تماماً..
* ونحسب أنها ستخدم الجهاز الفني أكثر من المباريات التي فاز أو تعادل فيها..
* ولعلها مناسبة لأن نجدد التنويه إلى أن المباريات التي خاضها ويخوضها المريخ هذه الأيام في معسكر الدوحة ، مباريات ودية تجريبية يبحث المدرب من خلالها على بعض المعطيات الفنية بشأن اللاعبين وقدرات كل منهم، ومدي جاهزيته للتوافق مع خططه وطرق لعبه المستقبلية..
* إلى جانب الوصول إلى التشكيلة الأنسب لقيادة الفريق في الموسم الجديد، وبالتالي فإن الانتصارات ليست مهمة عنده بقدر ما أن المهم عنده هو ما ذكرناه سلفاً
………………………
* كما توقعنا فلقد مدد السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اليسع الصديق فترة تكليف لجنة التسيير المريخية لخمسة أشهر اضافية.. لتنتهي في عشرين يونيو المقبل بإذن الله .. اي بعد نهاية الدورة الأولى للممتاز وفترة التسجيلات الصيفية..
* وبالتأكيد هذا التمديد ليس هو المهم عند لجنة التسيير أو جماهير المريخ..
* المهم هو أن تفي لجنة الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني بولاية الخرطوم بوعدها للجنة، وتقدم لها الدعم المالي الكافي الذي يعينها على معالجة المشاكل والديون العالقة بالكيفية التي تمكّنها من مواصلة عملها بدون عوائق..
* فالشاهد أن اللجنة عانت في فترة تكليفها الأولى ما عانت بسبب خواء خزينتها .. واضطرت إلى تجميد النظر في بعض الملفات الخاصة بديون ومستحقات بعض اللاعبين والجهازين الفني والاداري وتأهيل بعض المنشآت وعلى رأسها الاستاد ومصارفه الصحية إلى حين توفر الأموال اللازمة..
* ولقد دُهشت حقيقة من تصريح الأخ الباشمهندس اسامه اونسي أمس، الذي قال فيه إن المؤتمر الوطني لم يدعم لجنة عطا المنان الهلالية..
* لو صدر هذا التصريح من أمانة المؤتمر لقبلناه بإعتبار أنها المتهمة بأنها دعمت لجنة عطا المنان ولم تدعم لجنة المريخ بعد، ولكن أن يصدر من رئيس نادي المريخ فهو ما أثار دهشتي…
* وشخصياً لن أؤكد أو أبصم بالعشرة على أن أمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني بالخرطوم دعمت لجنة عطا المنان الهلالية بالفعل ، ولكنني قد افعل ذلك في الأيام المقبلة إذا لم تثبت لنا الأمانة في تصريح رسمي أنها لم تدعمها ..
* تصريح اونسي في هذا الصدد __ مع احترامنا الكامل له __ لن نعتبره تصريحاً رسميا ونأخذ به..
………………………….
* آخر السطور: انتبهوا اخوتي الصفوة.. خاصة في مجلس الإدارة.. ومجلس الشورى.. والإعلام الرياضي..
* انتبهوا جيييييييداً للتحركات الغريبة المريبة خلف الكواليس من أجل الاتفاق على مجلس للاتحاد العام يفوز في الانتخابات القادمة ..
* مجلس (مزرقن زرقنة شديدة)!!! ولن أزيد إلا في الوقت المناسب…
* سؤال بريء جداً لوزير الرياضة الولائي .. لماذا الإصرار على خلو قائمة التسيير من رجل مال وأعمال ميسور الحال?!!
* وكفى.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

صب مدرب المريخ لوك إيميل جام غضبه على احداث مطار الدوحة و التي تسببت في تقليص فترة إعداد المريخ بعد ان المريخ في طريقه لملعب العربي لاجراء المران المسائي ليتفاجأ بالتوجه للمطار و يقضي المريخ 3 ساعات بالمطار قبل عودته الى مقر إقامته و كان الوكيل مراد قد تسبب في توتر داخل افراد بعثة المريخ و كان رئيس البعثة قد اعتذر للطاقم الفني لما حدث للاعبين وحسب الصدى فان مجهودات كبيرة تبذل من ادااء مقابلة ضد زينت الروسي قبل الحضور للخرطوم
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

محمد موسى: كل الذي تلقيته اتصالا هاتفيا من المجلس

خاص ديربي سبورت
قال لاعب منتخب السودان و كابتن المريخ الدولي السابق محمد موسى أن كل الذي تلقاه اتصالا هاتفيا من مجلس إدارة المريخ لتولي منصب مدير الكرة بالنادي حيث أبدى موافقته الفورية من أجل أداء ضريبة المريخ.
وأشار إلى أن المجلس حتى اللحظة لم يحدد معه موعدا للجلوس معه لوضع النقاط حول الحروف تمهيدا لتولي منصبه رسميا.
وعن ما أثاره رئيس القطاع الرياضي أبوجريشة بأن المجلس لم يستشره في تعيينه قال موسى أنه ابن من أبناء المريخ متى ماطلب منه أداء الواجب سيؤديه من أجل الكيان وأشار إلى أن علاقته مع أبوجريشه هي علاقة المريخي بالمريخي واللاعب السابق باللاعب السابق فكل يعمل ويتعاون من أجل المريخ، وأضاف أنه إذا كان أمر تكليفه بهذا الملف يخلق اشكالات فسينسحب بهدوء لأنه لن يسمح لنفسه بان يكون سببا في حدوث أزمة جديدة للمريخ.
وذكر موسى بأنه يفضل ألا يفتح هذا الملف من تلقاء نفسه إلى حين عودة البعثة من قطر واكتمال عقد اجتماع مجلس الإدارة بوجود رئيس القطاع الرياضي لاتخاذ القرار النهائي والصائب الذي يصب في مصلحة المريخ..
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

نفى الكابتن أمير المدرب العام للمريخ أن يكون الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال قد استقر على عناصر معينة ليعتمد عليها في تشكيلته الأساسية للموسم الجديد مبيناً أن الفريق يضم عدداً من النجوم البارزين والذين يتنافسون بجدية من أجل حجز مقعد في التوليفة الأساسية للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة لافتاً إلى أن هناك عدد من نجوم التشكيل الأساسي للأحمر في العام الماضي لم يصلوا مرحلة الجاهزية بعض بسبب وصول بعضهم للمعسكر الإعدادي بعد انطلاقة التحضيرات، وكشف أمير دامر أن الإعداد حتى الآن يمضي بصورة طيبة لافتاً إلى أن الجهاز الفني يعلم أن الزمن المتبقي لا يسعفهم ولكنهم سيسعون لإيجاد معالجات عديدة من أجل إكمال النقص قبل عودة بعثة الفريق للخرطوم والاستعداد للمشاركة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• برشلونة يتخطى بلباو بثنائية ويضع قدما في قبل نهائي كأس ملك أسبانيا
• التعادل السلبي يحسم مواجهة سلتا فيجو وأتلتيكو مدريد في الكأس
• توتنهام وليفربول يكملان عقد المتأهلين لدور ال32 بكأس إنجلترا
• يوفنتوس يقهر لاتسيو ليواجه انتر في المربع الذهبي للكأس
• التعادل الإيجابي يحسم مواجهة ساسولو وتورينو في الدوري الإيطالي
• ليون وتروا يرافقان موناكو ونانت لدور ال16 بكأس فرنسا
• رسمياً : رفض استئناف برشلونة بشأن عقوبة سواريز
• محاكمة ميسي ووالده بتهمة التهرب الضريبي في نهاية مايو المقبل
• تقارير إخبارية : كافاني أكثر قربا من مانشستر يونايتد
• روما يقترب من ضم أليسون حارس إنترناسيونال البرازيلي
• البيروفي أسكويس مدافع فولفسبورج يجري جراحة في غضروف الركبة
• هوفنهايم يتعاقد مع كراماريتش مهاجم ليستر سيتي على سبيل الإعارة
• إيفرتون يحدد ثمن لوكاكو للراغبين بضمه بمبلغ 85 مليون يورو
• لاباديا يتطلع لقيادة هامبورج لنتيجة إيجابية أمام بايرن بالدوري الألماني
• غوارديولا قد يتسبب في رحيل يايا توريه عن مانشستر سيتي
• مدرب نابولي يواجه خطر الايقاف 4 اشهر بسبب إهانات وجهها لمدرب إنتر ميلان
• الصحافة الإنجليزية تؤكد اقتراب البرازيلي باتو من تشيلسي
• ماركوس روخو مدافع مانشستر يونايتد على رادار شالكه الالماني
• نابولي يزاحم روما على خدمات ناتشو فيرنانديز مدافع ريال مدريد
• بريمن الالماني يضم المجري الشاب كلينهيسلر من فريق فيديوتون
• سيميوني يرجح كفة سلتا فيغو على حساب أتلتيكو مدريد بالكأس
• نيمار: رغم الأخطاء ضدي.. ما زلت فوق أرضية الملعب
• رئيس الكنفيديرالية الافريقية يدعم حظوظ تونس للفوز بحق تنظيم كان 2020
• أستون فيلا يؤكد إعارة مدافعه كرسبو إلى رايو فايكانو الإسباني
• وست هام يضم المدافع بيرام بعد منافسة مع ايفرتون
• بايرن ميونيخ يستنكر شائعات تسببه في إيقاف ريال مدريد من الفيفا
• تقارير صحفية إسبانية : تشيلسي يفكر بإعادة بيدرو إلى برشلونة
• فان غال يخطط للرحيل عن مانشستر الصيف المقبل
• مدير فولفسبورغ الألماني يتوقع زيادة جيدة في عائدات البث التلفزيوني
• الاتحاد الالماني يدعم جياني إنفانتينو لرئاسة الفيفا
• المنتخب الألماني يختم استعداداته ليورو 2016 بوديتين على أرضه
• بيرلو: بوغبا أفضل لاعب صاعد رأيته في حياتي
• ليفاندوفسكي: أموال الأندية الإنجليزية لا يمكنها إضعاف بايرن
• رانييري: كبار البريميرليج لم يخرجوا كل ما في جعبتهم بعد
البرازيلي روبرتو كارلوس يتوقع تألق زيدان مع ريال مدريد
• النصر يكتسح الدرعية بسباعية في كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين
• المجزل يفجر مفاجأة ويطيح بالتعاون من كأس ملك السعودية
• الأردن يفرض التعادل على استراليا ويتأهل للدور الثاني لنهائيات آسيا
• الإمارات تفلت من كمين فيتنام وترافق الأردن إلى دور الثمانية بكأس آسيا
• الزمالك يهزم المصري بهدف عالمي ويستعيد صدارة الدوري
=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :

â—„ بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين رواندا :

• الكونجو (-- : --) أنغولا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

• الكاميرون (-- : --) إثيوبيا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا - ربع النهائي :

• فالنسيا (-- : --) لاس بالماس الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 8

• إشبيلية (-- : --) ميرانديس الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....
â—„ كأس فرنسا - دور الـ32 :
• سانت إيتيان (-- : --) اجاكسيو الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

===== =====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين رواندا :

• رواندا (2 : 1) الجابون

• المغرب (0 : 1) ساحل العاج

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس اسيا تحت 23 عاماً - المجموعات :

• الإمارات (3 : 2) فيتنام

• الأردن (0 : 0) أستراليا

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا - ربع النهائي : 

• سيلتا فيغو (0 : 0) أتلتيكو مدريد

• أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 2) برشلونة

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - دور الـ 64 :

• ليستر سيتي (0 : 2) توتنهام هوتسبير

• ليفربول (3 : 0) إكسترستي

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس إيطاليا - ربع النهائي :

• لاتسيو (0 : 1) يوفنتوس

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس فرنسا - دور الـ32 :

• مارسيليا (2 : 0) مونبلييه

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري المصري : الاسبوع 15 :

• اتحاد الشرطة ( 1 : 4 ‏) طلائع الجيش 

• اسوان ( 2 : 1 ‏) المقاولون العرب 

• الاهلي ( 1 : 0‏ ) الاسماعيلي

• المصري ( 0  : 1 ‏) الزمالك

..................................................  .....
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة تحول ملف شيبوب للفيفا وتطالب الهلال بسداد مستحقات عمر بخيت خلال شهر

عقدت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة اجتماعاً مهماً أمس استمعت فيه للاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب الذي مثّل أمام اللجنة التي قررت مخاطبة نادي المريخ لرفع شكوى عاجلة ضده للجنة شئون اللاعبين بالفيفا بعد أن طلب نادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي شهادة نقل اللاعب الدولية، حيث تعتقد اللجنة أن قضية اللاعب أصبحت دولية وليست من اختصاص الاتحاد السوداني، من جهته أكد مجلس المريخ أنه سيقدم الشكوى والمستندات اليوم إلى لجنة شئون اللاعبين من أجل تحويلها إلى الفيفا، على صعيد متصل أمهلت اللجنة نادي الهلال فترة شهر لسداد مبلغ 150 مليوناً للاعبه السابق عمر بخيت وقررت اللجنة كذلك تغريم المصري أيمن سعيد ألفي دولار لصالح نادي المريخ بعد أن كسب الأحمر شكواه ضد اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع فراس الشفيع على الاضافات الثرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشعلها من جديد ويرفض مواجهة الهلال في السوبر وأمينه العام يؤكد سنواجه الهلال تحت أي مسمي وفي أي وقت عدا في السوبر

يبدو أن إثارة الجدل ستعود للكرة السودانية من جديد فبعد انسحاب الهلال من الدوري الموسم السابق.
ها هو المريخ يعود ويرفض مواجهة الهلال في نهائي السوبر السوداني المقرر له مدينة جدة السعودية.
حيث ذكر العميد عادل عبد الرحمن الأمين العام للجنة التسيير المريخية في تصريحات من الدوحة بأن نادي المريخ لا يمكن أن يلعب مباراة السوبر أمام نادي الهلال .
وأضاف هذه المباراة تقام بين بطل الكأس والممتاز والمريخ حصل علي البطولتين وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يلعب مع الهلال تحت مسمي كأس السوبر .
وأكد يمكن أن نواجه الأزرق في أي وقت وتحت أي مسمي بخلاف كأس السوبر . ولا نمانع من مواجهة الهلال متى ما وافقت الجهات المنظمة للمباراة علي إقامتها تحتي مسمي أخر .



ياسين الشيخ _ الخرطوم

النيلين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل السوبر السوداني يفتح باب إلغاء المباراة

الخرطوم - حافظ

تشير التوقعات أن كأس السوبر السوداني سيقام مطلع مارس المقبل على ملعب الجوهرة المشعة بجدة، بعد أن تم تأجيل المباراة لمدة (15) يوما وهو التوقيت الذي يسبق موعد انطلاقة الدور الأول من البطولة الأفريقية التي ستنطلق بعد ذلك التوقيت بنحو عشرة أيام، وهي مخاطرة لم يقبل بها قطبا الكرة السودانية المريخ والهلال من قبل إذ أن من الصعوبة إقامة مباراة ودية بين الفريقين قبل انطلاقة المشاركات الأفريقية تفاديا لتبعات خسارة أي منهما للمباراة ومعروف أن آثار الخسارة تمتد طويلا وتؤثر على معنويات اللاعبين والجماهير وحتى مجلس الإدارة وتؤثر على الحضور الجماهيري للمباريات وهو أمر لن يكون مقبولا للناديين معا إذ أن المباراة تبقى دائما خارج نطاق التوقعات وهي مغامرة غير مأمونة العواقب ولن يجزم أحد بما ستنتهي عليه، ليكون عدم إقامة المباريات التجريبية أشبه بالاتفاق بين إدارتي الناديين، هو أمر يؤكده عدم إقامة المباريات الودية بين الفريقين خلال السنوات الاخيرة إلا بأوامر عليا في احتفالات بعينها، ليكون إلغاء المباراة أقرب من إقامتها غير أن الترتيبات التي تجري تشير إلى أن المباراة ستقام في موعدها وهو ما قد يشتت انتباه الناديين ويؤثر على مسيرتهما في البطولة الأفريقية، إذ يعتمد كل طرف على انسحاب الآخر ولا يستبعد أيضا تقديم الطرفين لخطاب إلغاء المباراة تفاديا لأي تبعات قد تحدث لأيهما حال تعرض للخسارة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
ماذا هنالك ياونسى؟!

*تصريحات اقل ماتوصف به إنها (غريبه) اطلقها السيد أسامة ونسى رئيس لجنة التسيير بنادى المريخ متحدثاً عن (قرار اللجنة) بتعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً للكرة بالفريق الاول لكرة القدم
*وكانت لجنة التسيير قد عقدت إجتماع رسمى اعلنت من خلاله تعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً للكرة بعد ترشيح عدة اسماء تم تنقيحها بعناية ليتفق الجميع على إعلان إسم محمد موسى رسمياً
*ليتفاجأ الجميع بالامس من خلال تصريحات جاءت على لسان رئيس لجنة التسيير السيد اسامة ونسى ذكر من خلالها ان (من حق) رئيس القطاع الرياضى إختيار مدير الكرة بنفسه.ملغياً بذلك قرار المجلس الذى صدر فى إجتماع رسمى
*شخصياً لا اعلم ماذا حدث بعد (سفر رئيس لجنة التسيير) إلى الدوحة للحاق ببعثة المريخ هنالك والإلتقاء بعادل ابوجريشة.ولكن ما اعلمه جيداً ان السيد أسامة ونسى لم يحترم بقية اعضاء لجنة التسيير وإختار (إرضاء كبرياء ابوجريشة) وليذهب اعضاء لجنة التسيير إلى الجحيم
*وحديث رئيس لجنة التسيير عن عدم حضوره للإجتماع رفقة الامين العام لايعنى ان يتم (هدم) قرارات رسمية خرجت من إجتماع لجنة التسيير
*بكل امانة سادتى ماجاء على لسان اسامة ونسى يُصيب بالإحباط ويجعل الخوف يتسرب إلى النفوس على مستقبل المريخ فى وجود رئيس لايستطيع (الدفاع) عن قرارات رسمية خرجت من مجلس يجلس على سُدة الحُكم فيه
*لا ادرى نوع العلاقة التى تربط بين اسامة ونسى وعادل ابوجريشة.ولكن ماجاء من (إنكسار) فى تصريحات اسامة ونسى يؤكد ان رئيس القطاع الرياضى اصبح صاحب كلمة مسموعة قد تنسف حتى (قرارات الإجتماعات الرسمية)
*قلتها من قبل وقالها الرجل القوى مدنى الحارث.إختيار مدير كرة ليس من إختصاصات رئيس القطاع الرياضى.ومن حق لجنة التسيير إختيار من تراه مناسباً لهذا المنصب حتى وإن لم ياتى هذا الإختيار على هوى رئيس القطاع الرياضى
*تصريحات اسامة ونسى (المحبطة) اصابتنا فى مقتل.واثبتت ان الرجل يسعى (للمجاملات) ولايقوى على الصمود كثيراً فى وجه اى إنتقاد
*ما ان اعلن عادل ابوجريشة عن (إمتعاضه) من قرار تعيين مدير كرة وعدم إستشارته فى هذا القرار.إلا وسارع اسامة ونسى ليطيب خاطر رئيس القطاع الرياضى الذى يُريد تعيين مدير كرة بمواصفات معينه يعلمها لوحده
*ليغضب من يغضب ويرضى من يرضى.قرار تعيين محمد موسى مديراً للكرة صدر عبر إجتماع رسمى للجنة التسيير.ويجب إحترامه وتنفيذه والجلوس مع المهندس لوضع النقاط على الحروف وعدم ترك الامور معلقة هكذا
*والاهم من كل ذلك ضرورة وضع خطة واضحة المعالم تبين حدود عمل كل شخص حتى لايحدث إحتكاك يتسبب فى ضياع المجهودات
*كذلك يجب على المهندس تقديم مقترحاته وتصوره للمرحلة القادمة.والإستعداد لمواجهة كل شئ وليعلم انه لن يجد الطريق مفروش بالورود.ولكن املنا كبير فى شخصية محمد موسى القوية التى تستطيع التغلب على كل (المطبات الصناعية) التى يُجيد البعض صناعتها بكل دقة
*ختاماً يبقى السؤال المهم الذى لم يتطرق له اى شخص حتى الان.هل صدر قرار رسمى بتعيين عادل ابوجريشة رئيساً للقطاع الرياضى؟ ام ان الرجل إستلم مهامه بدون قرار رسمى بعد (الإستقالة الشفهيه) لدكتور اسامة حافظ شاذلى؟
فى السنتر
*اصدر وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم قراراً بالتمديد للجنة التسيير الحمراء حتى تُشرف على قيام الجمعية العمومية لتنتصر بذلك الديمقراطية وتتمكن جماهير المريخ من المشاركة الفاعله فى الإنتخابات القادمة
*هذا القرار لم يُعجب البعض بإعتبار ان مدة التكليف طويلة وستشهد مشاركة المريخ افريقياً ومحلياً وفى ظل عدم توفر المال ستزداد الامور صعوبه وقد يفقد الفريق فرصة المنافسه على الالقاب
*المطلوب من وزارة الشباب والرياضة والدولة القيام بكامل واجباتها تجاه لجنة التسيير وتوفير الدعم المالى المطلوب حتى تستطيع مواجهة متطلبات المرحلة
*ساعود باذن الله للتعليق على قرار إلغاء مباريات المريخ بالإمارات العربيه المتحده.بعد الحصول على المعلومات من مصادرها حتى لانظلم احد
اخر الكلام
لا للمجامله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب الشركة الراعية.. بعثة المريخ تعود للدوحة لمواصلة المعسكر



خاص :كورة سودانية


عادت بعثة المريخ الي مكان اقامتها بالدوحة لمواصلة معسكرها الاعدادي هناك
وتفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان البعثة خرجت قبل قليل من صالة مطار الدوحة وقرروا عدم السفر الي دبي رغم اكمال اجراءات سفرهم الي دبي وصعودهم للطائرة وبسبب عدم استلامهم الخطاب الرسمي للشركة الراعية قرروا العودة لمواصلة معسكر الدوحة
جدير بالذكر ان التاشيرات التي وصلت لعدد 26 شخص وكان مفترض سفر بقية اللاعبين وبعض الادارين عصر اليوم الخميس .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الرياضة يكشف سبب التمديد والتجديد لمجلس المريخ المؤقت

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

أطال وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اليسع الصديق التاج, أمد لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ " المجلس المؤقت"بالتجديد له لفترة عمل جديدة توازي 5 اشهر بداية من كانون الأول/يناير الجاري واعلن في مؤتمر صحفي عقده نهار الأربعاء بمقر وزارته بمدينة الخرطوم بحري وحضره "".

بأن مجلس المريخ الحالي انتهت فترة عمله أمس يناير وكشف الوزير في الوزير بأن السبب وراء التمديد للجنة التسيير لفترة جديدة يعود الى ضعف الاقبال علي التسجيل لعضوية الجمعية العمومية وعدم تكيفها لاقامة جمعية عمومية تليق بنادي المريخ.

مبينا ان اللجنة خلال فترة عملها الجديدة قبل واثناء فترة الخمس اشهر يجوز لها عقد الجمعية العمومية قبل انقضاء امدها، وشدد وزير الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الذي يتبع نادي المريخ لنطاق سلطته الإدارية بأن جميع الذين تم إعلان أسماءهم في اللجنة قبل بالعمل فيها.

وفيما يلي اعضاء لجنة التسيير التي تم التجديد لإدارة نادي المريخ لفترة خمسة أشهر :

المهندس اسامة ونسي محمد خير رئيسا, اللواء مدني الحارث نائبا للرئيس ودكتور عميد حقوقي عامر عبدالرحمن عثمان امينا للمال والمهندس عبدالقادر همت مساعدا للرئيس.

وأما أعضاء المجلس المؤقت فهم المهندس الصادق حاج علي حسن ودكتور اسامة حافظ الشاذلي والمهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم عبدالرحمن

المهندس حسن محمد الوسيلة وعبد الرحيم علي احمد شم ومحي الدين محي الدين عبدالتام وعثمان عبدالعظيم محمد حسين وكابتن حاتم محمد احمد وكابتن الطاهر محمد بابكر هواري وكابتن معتصم محمد مالك وكابتن عادل ابوجريشة وعصام الدين مزمل واللواء كمال شقاق ومقدم الهيثم الامين محمد عبدالرحمن
كما اعلن الوزير عن مهام لجنة التسيير وهي كالاتي

التحضير لعقد الجمعية العمومية للنادي لانتخاب مجلس ادارة في او قبل نهاية مدة التعيين, تسيير اعمال النادي خلال مدة التعيين, الإشراف علي تنظيم العضوية وتسديد الاشتراكات تمهيدا لعقد الجمعية العمومية واي مهام اخري تكلف بها اللجنة

واوضح الوزير الرياضة بالخرطوم اليسع ان اللجنة المكلفة بدراسة لجنة التسيير رفعت تقريرها يوم الإثنين وبعد مشاورات اهل المريخ واقطابه ومجلس شورته وهو بمثابة إستطلاع للرأي العام للمريخ وبعد دراسة تقارير اللجان الفنية والتقرير الآخير الذي رفع يوم الإثنين تم اعلان تمديد عمر المجلس السابق.

مشيدا به التي اجتازت كل الصعاب وجمعت كل اطراف المريخ ووحدته وقامت بعمل كبير علي مستوي الاعداد والتسجيلات الناجحة مشيرا إلى أن الإخفاق الوحيد كان هو أن عضوية المريخ البالغة 12 الف عضو لم يسجل منها سوي 180 عضوا وتكيف وضعهم القانوني, كما حصل حصل تعارض عن الفترة القانونية لتكييف العضوية ولهذا صدر القرار بتمديد فترة ثانية لاقامة الجمعية العمومية التي تليق بحجم المريخ وبحيث لاتؤثر علي اداء الفريق أثناء خوضه بطولات الموسم

وقال الوزير :"كما كنا لانريد ان ينقطع مابداته اللجنة من عمل والتي نشهد لها انها كانت مؤسسية في مفاهيمها وتجربتها الاخيرة".

واكد ان العضوية البالغة 180 الذين نالوا عضوية الجمعية لايمكن ان تتوافق وإقامة جمعية عمومية للمريخ, حيث لاتستوف شروطها القانونية والتي لاتقل عن 90 يوما لذا جاء التجديد لخمس اشهر لمنح الضمانات حقيقية لقيام الجمعية العمومية التي تشبه نادي المريخ الكبير.

مؤكدا انهم بهذه الخطوة يهدفون لتأكيد اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية ويرغبون ان يتولي اهل المريخ تسيير النادي حتي لا يكون النادي بيد الحكومة.

وختم وزير الرياضية بالخرطوم اليسع صديق": متي ما رأت اللجنة ان الجو مناسب لقيام الجمعية العمومية خلال فترة الخمس اشهر فليس لدينا مانع في ذلك".
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين على الاضافة .



السيد ونسى :-
نادى الهلال لم يدعم من الحكومة 
تعيين محمد موسى بدون استشارة ابوجريشه خطأ



قضايا معلقة :-
تحويل قضية شيبون للفيفا اذا رغب المريخ 
الغاء تسجيل الوك وتحويله للفيفا 
عودة اللاعبين من المطار والبحث عن تجارب اخرى 



الاعضاء 180 من 12000 عضو ؟؟؟




ربنا يستر من موسم المفاجئات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ بالدوحة توفر تجربه جديده 



رحب الدكتور المجمر ، الامين العام لرابطة المريخ بقطر بالغاء رحلة دبي مبينا ان المعسكر سيستمر بصورة طبيعية بالدوحة وان التدريبات ستستانف بملعب النادي العربي اعتباراً من اليوم و انهم لن يجدوا صعوبة فى توفير مباراة اخرى خاصة و ان امامهم عدد من العروض لاندية ترغب فى مواجهة الاحمر بالدوحة و اضاف المجمر : الزعيم فى امان و اقامته سليمة و لن تواجهة أي مشاكل حتى موعد عودته الى الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدرب العام للمريخ : وصلنا نسبة 70% من الاعداد 

امتدح الكابتن امير دامر المدرب العام للمريخ سير تحضيرات فريقه للموسم الجديد من خلال معسكر الفريق الحالي بالدوحة مبينا ان الاعداد حتي الان جيد ويسير وفق ما هو مخطط له ويمضي بصوره طيبه . مبينا انه وبرغم عدم وصول اللاعبين للفورمه المطلوبه لكنهم يقومون بعمل كبير في في هذه المرحله .

وأضاف : وصلنا حتي الان الي 70% من مرحلة الاعداد وبعد خوض مباراة او اثنين سنكون قد تقدمنا كثيرا من ناحية الجاهزيه الفنيه والبدنيه . وأفاد امير دامر ان انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز وخوض اول مباراتين في الدوري ستكملان البرنامج الاعدادي للفريق .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
الأهلي قصة نجاح تستحق الدراسة

âک…الكل ينتظر ويترقب بداية عجلة الدوري الممتاز 2016 بعد أيام قليلة لعلها تكون مختلفة من النسخ الماضية من حيث المستوى والأداء والتنافس بين الأندية .

â—ڈالنسخة الجديدة تشهد وجود ثلاثة أندية لأول مرة في تاريخها(( مريخ نيالا والأمير البحراوي والنيل شندي)) كوافدين جدد للدوري الممتاز ونتمنى أن يقدموا أداء رائع ويساهموا في توسيع قاعدة التنافس بين الأندية مما ينعكس على المستوى.

â—ڈإدارات الأندية التي صعدت حديثاً للممتاز عليها بتطبيق تجربة الأهلي شندي كنموذج للفريق الذي يمتلك الطموح والدوافع ونظرته للتواجد بالدوري .

â—ڈبنظرة سريعه لتاريخ الدوري الممتاز ومنذ إنطلاقته نجد أن تاج البطولة لم يتعدى القمة موسماً وأحد بل كان الفريق الذي يقبع في المرتبة الثالثة يتخلف عن القمة بعدد كبير من النقاط مما يوضح بجلاء ضعف البطولة .
â—ڈ في المواسم الأخيرة ظهرت بعض الإشراقات وبوادر تنبئ بتنافس قادم ،تمثل في تواجد الأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني وبعض الأندية التي تحتاج إلى دعم ومساندة لتنافس القمة وتولد منافسة قوية تستمتع بها الجماهير وتستفيد منها الأندية المشاركة خارجياً .

âک…الأهلي شندي أو (الأرسنال) كما يحلو الإسم لعشاقه وجماهيره فرقة تجبرك على إحترامها بقيادة مجلس إدارته وراعيه السيد صلاح إدريس قدم تجربة تستحق الثناء وترفع لها القبعات و الوقوف عندها طويلاً من أجل التحليل لمعرفة أسباب النجاح والتطور والعزيمة وأسرار المحافظة على المستوى الثابت والمتطور، من أجل تطبيقها على بقية الأندية الرياضية لتحقيق الفائدة وتكوين فرق قادرة على مقارعة القمة .

â—ڈقصة النجاح تعتبر البداية الحقيقية لها منذ العام 2009 عندما سقط الأهلي في مباراة التأهيلي فكانت العزيمة والطموح وعدم الإستسلام للفشل هي الصفة المميزة لإدارة النادي فعاهدوا جماهيرهم بالتواجد بالممتاز في النسخة القادمة فكان لهم ما أرادوا ونجحوا في التواجد بالممتاز عام 2010 لأول مرة في تاريخ النادي ، ومنذ صعوده صار بعبعاً مخيفاً لكل الفرق وخاصة قطبا الكرة السودانية (مريخ&هلال) اللذين ذاقا منه علقم الخسائر مراراً وتكراراً.

âک… يعتبر من الأندية التي تطور مستواها كثيراً لدرجة أصبح يقارع فيها أندية القمة ويتفوق عليها في بعض الأحيان وتحولت لقاءاته معها إلي ديربيات يصعب التكهن بنتائجها .

â—ڈالأندية التي تصعد للدوري الممتاز في أول موسم لها دائماً مايكون جل تفكيرها في الحفاظ على موقعها ضمن منظومة الممتاز لسنه أخرى ، ولكن الأرسنال ومنذ مشاركته الأولى أحتل مركز متقدماً في روليت الدوري أهله لتمثيل السودان أفريقياً في بطولة الكونفدرالية ولم يكتفي بشرف المشاركة واستطاع أن يقدم مستويات ممتازة وسجل إنجاز يحسب له بالتواجد في مجموعات الكونفدرالية في أول ظهور إفريقي وسجل إسمه كثاني نادي يحقق هذ إنجاز الوصول إلى المجموعات من أول مشاركة في تاريخ البطولة .

â—ڈالبعض أعتبر أن ماحققه الأهلي (فورة اندروس) ولن تدوم طويلاً ولكن خاب ظن المتشائمين وحافظ على مستواه الممتاز وعروضه القوية وظل يقدم نفسه سنوياً بملامح البطل القادم في سماء الكرة المحلية والأفريقية ممايعني أن إبداعاته لم تكن وليدة الصدفة وإنما تخطيط بعيد المدى في ظل تعاون تام بين جميع أعضائه .

â—ڈانسجام وطموح أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وإتقان عمله بإحترافية وواقعية حيث إستطاع أن ينهي فترة الإحلال والإبدال في هدوء تام بعيداً عن الأضواء بضم عناصر مؤثرة حسب احتياجات الفريق وتعاقد مع مدرب كبير يحمل سيرة ذاتية ممتازة وخبير بالبطولات الأفريقية والمحلية من خلال قيادته لفريقي القمة ووجوده يعد مؤشر قوي للمضي قدماً في البطولات المختلفة خاصة بعد إمتلاكه للخبره الكافية .

â—ڈأقام الأرسنال معسكرا بقاهرة المعز نتمنى أن يكون حقق من خلاله الفائدة المرجوة وأكمل جاهزيته لخوض المنافسات المحلية والأفريقية وهذا ليس ببعيد من فريق يتمتع بالإستقرار في كل إدارته .

â—ڈ يعد وقفت أبناء دار جعل مع فريقهم من أكثر الأسباب التي جعلت من الأهلي قوة ضاربة .

âک… همسات متفرقة:_

â—ڈكرة القدم لم تعد هوائية وتضيع للزمن بل أصبحت إستثمار وتحتاج إلى تخطيط ودراسة وضخ أموالاً كبيرة .

â—ڈفكرة صلاح أدريس ورعايته للأهلي شندي وتقديمه لفريق بمواصفات بطل شكلت إضافة حقيقية للدوري الممتاز وخلقت منه بعض الإثارة.

â—ڈ تجربة وفكرة أثبتت نجاحها بالدليل القاطع ولذلك يجب تنفيذها على بعض الأندية وذلك بترك رعايتها للأقطاب ميسوري الحال والشركات لعل ينصلح حال بعضها.

â—ڈإقناع الأقطاب وتنويرهم بضرورة إعادة وهج كرة القدم السودانية واقناعهم بالدور الكبير الذي تبذله الرياضة في حماية الشباب وتنمية مهاراتهم وتشجيعهم على رعاية الأندية الرياضية.

â—ڈالتفاف الولايات حول فرقها والدعم السخي من الولاء والإهتمام بالبنيات التحتية يولد فرق قادرة على تحقيق أحلام وتطلعات جماهير الولايات العاشقة لفرقها.

â—ڈالإعلام له الأساسي في تأصيل الرياضة والارتقاء بها فكم من خبر سلبي ومغلوط ساهم في ابتعاد العديد من الأسماء التي كان يعول عليها في تقديم الفائدة للرياضة.

â—ڈ أخيراً الأهلي شندي قصة نجاح تستحق الدراسة ....______ولنا لقاء أن شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال تطالب الكاردينال بتوزيع الكسكتة علي المدرجات قبل بدايه الموسم

خاص: (كورة سودانية)

وردت الي (كورة سودانية) بعض الانباء التي تفيد بمطالبة بعض جماهير الهلال من رئيس النادي د. اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال بتوزيع الكسكتة علي المدرجات قبل بداية الموسم وذلك اعجاباً بالنيولوك الخاص برئيس النادي الذي اشتهر به خلال الفترة الماضية بعد ان ظهر في اكثر من مناسبة مرتديا الكسكتة الي جانب عدد من اللاعبين الذين ظهورا مع رئيس نادي الهلال في (الصور) الشهيرة التي درج الكاردينال علي إلتقاطها مع اللاعبين الذين بصدد الانتقال لصفوف الهلال.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور.. فاطمة الصادق ترافق بعثة الهلال لبور تسودان..وتقلد رئيس النادي بارتدائها(الكسكتة)



وصلت الصحفية والمنسق الإعلامي لنادي الهلال الأستاذة فاطمة الصادق لثغر السودان مدينة بور تسودان رفقة بعثة فريقها الذي يستعد لخوض مباراة ودية مع فريق قورماهيا الكيني.
وفور وصولها لمدينة بور تسودان قامت الصحفية بنشر صور لها عبر صفحتها الرسمية ععلي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك وذلك من داخل فندق كورال بالمدينة.
وظهرت فاطمة الصادق من خلال الصور وهي ترتدي (طاقية) شبيهة بالتي يرتديها رئيس نادي الهلال السيد أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال ويسميها (الكسكتة).
صور الصحفية المعروفة تم تداولها علي بعض صفحات مواقع التواصل وكتب عليها بعض الأهلة مداعبين (فاطمة الصادق تقلد الكاردينال بالكسكتة).

ياسين الشيخ _ الخرطوم

النيلين


*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					



محمد موسى: كل الذي تلقيته اتصالا هاتفيا من المجلس
����������������
خاص ديربي سبورت
قال لاعب منتخب السودان و كابتن المريخ الدولي السابق محمد موسى أن كل الذي تلقاه اتصالا هاتفيا من مجلس إدارة المريخ لتولي منصب مدير الكرة بالنادي حيث أبدى موافقته الفورية من أجل أداء ضريبة المريخ.
وأشار إلى أن المجلس حتى اللحظة لم يحدد معه موعدا للجلوس معه لوضع النقاط حول الحروف تمهيدا لتولي منصبه رسميا.
وعن ما أثاره رئيس القطاع الرياضي أبوجريشة بأن المجلس لم يستشره في تعيينه قال موسى أنه ابن من أبناء المريخ متى ماطلب منه أداء الواجب سيؤديه من أجل الكيان وأشار إلى أن علاقته مع أبوجريشه هي علاقة المريخي بالمريخي واللاعب السابق باللاعب السابق فكل يعمل ويتعاون من أجل المريخ، وأضاف أنه إذا كان أمر تكليفه بهذا الملف يخلق اشكالات فسينسحب بهدوء لأنه لن يسمح لنفسه بان يكون سببا في حدوث أزمة جديدة للمريخ.
وذكر موسى بأنه يفضل ألا يفتح هذا الملف من تلقاء نفسه إلى حين عودة البعثة من قطر واكتمال عقد اجتماع مجلس الإدارة بوجود رئيس القطاع الرياضي لاتخاذ القرار النهائي والصائب الذي يصب في مصلحة المريخ..




*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
ماذا هنالك ياونسى؟!

*تصريحات اقل ماتوصف به إنها (غريبه) اطلقها السيد أسامة ونسى رئيس لجنة التسيير بنادى المريخ متحدثاً عن (قرار اللجنة) بتعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً للكرة بالفريق الاول لكرة القدم
*وكانت لجنة التسيير قد عقدت إجتماع رسمى اعلنت من خلاله تعيين الكابتن محمد موسى مديراً للكرة بعد ترشيح عدة اسماء تم تنقيحها بعناية ليتفق الجميع على إعلان إسم محمد موسى رسمياً
*ليتفاجأ الجميع بالامس من خلال تصريحات جاءت على لسان رئيس لجنة التسيير السيد اسامة ونسى ذكر من خلالها ان (من حق) رئيس القطاع الرياضى إختيار مدير الكرة بنفسه.ملغياً بذلك قرار المجلس الذى صدر فى إجتماع رسمى
*شخصياً لا اعلم ماذا حدث بعد (سفر رئيس لجنة التسيير) إلى الدوحة للحاق ببعثة المريخ هنالك والإلتقاء بعادل ابوجريشة.ولكن ما اعلمه جيداً ان السيد أسامة ونسى لم يحترم بقية اعضاء لجنة التسيير وإختار (إرضاء كبرياء ابوجريشة) وليذهب اعضاء لجنة التسيير إلى الجحيم
*وحديث رئيس لجنة التسيير عن عدم حضوره للإجتماع رفقة الامين العام لايعنى ان يتم (هدم) قرارات رسمية خرجت من إجتماع لجنة التسيير
*بكل امانة سادتى ماجاء على لسان اسامة ونسى يُصيب بالإحباط ويجعل الخوف يتسرب إلى النفوس على مستقبل المريخ فى وجود رئيس لايستطيع (الدفاع) عن قرارات رسمية خرجت من مجلس يجلس على سُدة الحُكم فيه
*لا ادرى نوع العلاقة التى تربط بين اسامة ونسى وعادل ابوجريشة.ولكن ماجاء من (إنكسار) فى تصريحات اسامة ونسى يؤكد ان رئيس القطاع الرياضى اصبح صاحب كلمة مسموعة قد تنسف حتى (قرارات الإجتماعات الرسمية)
*قلتها من قبل وقالها الرجل القوى مدنى الحارث.إختيار مدير كرة ليس من إختصاصات رئيس القطاع الرياضى.ومن حق لجنة التسيير إختيار من تراه مناسباً لهذا المنصب حتى وإن لم ياتى هذا الإختيار على هوى رئيس القطاع الرياضى
*تصريحات اسامة ونسى (المحبطة) اصابتنا فى مقتل.واثبتت ان الرجل يسعى (للمجاملات) ولايقوى على الصمود كثيراً فى وجه اى إنتقاد
*ما ان اعلن عادل ابوجريشة عن (إمتعاضه) من قرار تعيين مدير كرة وعدم إستشارته فى هذا القرار.إلا وسارع اسامة ونسى ليطيب خاطر رئيس القطاع الرياضى الذى يُريد تعيين مدير كرة بمواصفات معينه يعلمها لوحده
*ليغضب من يغضب ويرضى من يرضى.قرار تعيين محمد موسى مديراً للكرة صدر عبر إجتماع رسمى للجنة التسيير.ويجب إحترامه وتنفيذه والجلوس مع المهندس لوضع النقاط على الحروف وعدم ترك الامور معلقة هكذا
*والاهم من كل ذلك ضرورة وضع خطة واضحة المعالم تبين حدود عمل كل شخص حتى لايحدث إحتكاك يتسبب فى ضياع المجهودات
*كذلك يجب على المهندس تقديم مقترحاته وتصوره للمرحلة القادمة.والإستعداد لمواجهة كل شئ وليعلم انه لن يجد الطريق مفروش بالورود.ولكن املنا كبير فى شخصية محمد موسى القوية التى تستطيع التغلب على كل (المطبات الصناعية) التى يُجيد البعض صناعتها بكل دقة
*ختاماً يبقى السؤال المهم الذى لم يتطرق له اى شخص حتى الان.هل صدر قرار رسمى بتعيين عادل ابوجريشة رئيساً للقطاع الرياضى؟ ام ان الرجل إستلم مهامه بدون قرار رسمى بعد (الإستقالة الشفهيه) لدكتور اسامة حافظ شاذلى؟
فى السنتر
*اصدر وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم قراراً بالتمديد للجنة التسيير الحمراء حتى تُشرف على قيام الجمعية العمومية لتنتصر بذلك الديمقراطية وتتمكن جماهير المريخ من المشاركة الفاعله فى الإنتخابات القادمة
*هذا القرار لم يُعجب البعض بإعتبار ان مدة التكليف طويلة وستشهد مشاركة المريخ افريقياً ومحلياً وفى ظل عدم توفر المال ستزداد الامور صعوبه وقد يفقد الفريق فرصة المنافسه على الالقاب
*المطلوب من وزارة الشباب والرياضة والدولة القيام بكامل واجباتها تجاه لجنة التسيير وتوفير الدعم المالى المطلوب حتى تستطيع مواجهة متطلبات المرحلة
*ساعود باذن الله للتعليق على قرار إلغاء مباريات المريخ بالإمارات العربيه المتحده.بعد الحصول على المعلومات من مصادرها حتى لانظلم احد
اخر الكلام
لا للمجامله



مع احترامنا لرأى الغالى اوسونو
ولكن كتابة أراء مثل هذا الرأى تبذر بذور الفتنة بين اعضاء اللجنة اكثر من حلها لاى خلاف
وقد قرأنا رأى محمد موسي فى الامر واعجبنا به
ليس كل ما يكتب فيه مصلحة المريخ الكيان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يعلن رسميا انه لا علاقة له بقضية لاعب المريخ شيبوب

قالت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة باتحاد الكرة العام انها سوف تخاطب مجلس المريخ اليوم الخميس من اجل إرسال شكوي عاجله ضد لاعبه السوداني شرف شيبوب الذي وقع في كشوفات شبيبة القيروان التونسي وقالت اللجنة ان النادي التونسي الذي وقع له شيبوب طلب شهادة انتقال اللاعب عبر نظام الانتقال الالكتروني حيث تعتقد اللجنة ان القضية أصبحت دولية وليست من اختصاص الاتحاد السوداني
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بالصور.. فاطمة الصادق ترافق بعثة الهلال لبور تسودان..وتقلد رئيس النادي بارتدائها(الكسكتة)



وصلت الصحفية والمنسق الإعلامي لنادي الهلال الأستاذة فاطمة الصادق لثغر السودان مدينة بور تسودان رفقة بعثة فريقها الذي يستعد لخوض مباراة ودية مع فريق قورماهيا الكيني.
وفور وصولها لمدينة بور تسودان قامت الصحفية بنشر صور لها عبر صفحتها الرسمية ععلي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك وذلك من داخل فندق كورال بالمدينة.
وظهرت فاطمة الصادق من خلال الصور وهي ترتدي (طاقية) شبيهة بالتي يرتديها رئيس نادي الهلال السيد أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال ويسميها (الكسكتة).
صور الصحفية المعروفة تم تداولها علي بعض صفحات مواقع التواصل وكتب عليها بعض الأهلة مداعبين (فاطمة الصادق تقلد الكاردينال بالكسكتة).

ياسين الشيخ _ الخرطوم

النيلين








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
ونسي واليسع لتدمير المريخ

# القرار الذي أصدره الوزير اليسع الصديق بالتمديد للجنة التسيير لخمسة أشهر جديدة لا يحتمل عندنا غير عنوان واحد وهو (تدمير المريخ) بإختصار.
# وأهل المريخ شركاء أصيلين في تدمير ناديهم وهم يهرولون نحو الوزارة طالبين التمديد لخمسة أو ستة أشهر وراعي الضان في الخلاء يعلم أن ونسي غير قادر على تسيير النشاط للفترة المذكورة.
# وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم أصدر القرار وكأنه أراد التخلص من هم المريخ ولم يصدق إقتراح البعض بالتمديد لخمسة أشهر ولو طلبوا منه التمديد لخمسة أعوام لفعل حتى يتخلص من المريخ قبل أن يغادر كرسي الوزارة.
# قرار التمديد لخمسة أشهر قرار معيب ومخجل وفضيحة ويهدد إستقرار المريخ بصورة كبيرة ويعني بالواضح زعزعة إستقرار موسمنا الرياضي.
# الباشمهندس ونسي لن يقوى على تسيير الأمور لخمسة أشهر والزمن بيننا وبين من يصرون على إقناعنا بغير ذلك أو من يرون قدرة الرجل على تسيير الأوضاع بسهولة.
# لا ندري ماذا فعل المريخ لليسع الصديق حتى يعذب أهله بهذه الصورة الغريبة والعجيبة ونتوسل لليسع بأن يكشف لنا ماذا فعل له المريخ حتى نقدم له أطنان الإعتذار.
# أكثر المتشائمين والكارهين للمريخ ومن لا يريدون إستقراره لو طُلب منهم التمديد للجنة التسيير لما إقترحوا خمسة أشهر.
# إلا اليسع الصديق الذي أصدر قرار التمديد دون إنتباه لتبعاته لهذه الأشهر العديدة واللجنة بلا موارد وبلا مال وبلا وجيع من الجهات الرسمية وبلا أي سند.
# المريخ سيعاني كثيراً في الفترة المقبلة خاصة بعد بداية الدوري الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية وعندها لن تجدي الإستقالات.
# من قبل أصدر اليسع قراراً بتعيين اللجنة مع الإخوة في أمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني بتسرع وعجلة ودون إهتمام بقيمة ومكانة المريخ فكانت النتيجة لجنة تسيير مشوهة بلا مال وبلا دعم وكل ما تمتلكه هو (وعود) لا أكثر.
# تأكدنا تماماً أن ونسي لا يهمه أن يذهب المريخ في ستين داهية وفقط ما يهمه هو الجلوس على كرسي الرئاسة ووضح أن ونسي يشعر بمتعة خيالية لم يتذوقها طيلة عمله من قبل في كل المناصب التي تبوأها ولذلك يصر على البقاء بأي طريقة ولخمسة أشهر كمان.
# كنا سنقبل التمديد لشهرين وإقامة إنتخابات نهاية مارس المقبل أو مطلق أبريل حتى يتسلم المجلس الجديد مهمة التسجيلات ولكن وضح أن ونسي واليسع ومن يساندهما يرمون إلى بعيد جداً وربما إستمرت اللجنة حتى نهاية الموسم ولا نستبعد ذلك.
# ما دام ونسي غير قادر على تسيير الأمور لثلاثة أشهر مضت فكيف سيقوى على تسييرها لخمسة أخرى؟
# المرحلة المقبلة تعتبر الأخطر في الصرف فهناك الصرف على التدريبات اليومية ومستحقات اللاعبين والسفر إلى الولايات وخارج البلاد ونخشى أن يتنفس البعض الصعداء إن غادر الفريق البطولة الأفريقية من دور الـ32 حتى يرتاحوا من الصرف على المستوى الخارجي.
# نقول لليسع رفقاً بالمريخ فهو فريق سوداني وليس إسرائيلي ولا ندري سر الإصرار على إلحاق الأذى به بهذه الطريقة.
# قد يستغرب البعض مما نكتبه ولكنا نرى بعيون زرقاء اليمامة وشمس غد ستكشف الكثير المثير ونكتب بهذه الطريقة لأننا نخشى على المريخ ولا يهمنا ونسي أو اليسع.
# وسؤالنا المباشر لونسي واليسع ومن شايعهما في هذا القرار الكارثي.. ما هي الضمانات المالية لتسيير الأوضاع للخمسة أشهر المقبلة؟.
توقيعات متفرقة
# تحدث رئيس لجنة التسيير بالأمس بالعاصمة القطرية حول منصب مدير الكرة وفتح الباب واسعاً أمام إلغاء القرار والتراجع عنه.
# ونقول إن ونسي لم يحترم المنصب الذي يجلس عليه ولم يحترم زملاءه في اللجنة وهو يصرح بهكذا تصريح.
# هناك إجتماع عُقد برئاسة اللواء مدني الحارث أصدر قراراً تعيين محمد موسى مديراً للكرة فكيف تتحدث بهذه الطرقة الغريبة والضعيفة عن القرار؟.
# فضح ونسي نفسه وهو يصرح في (الدوحة) وليس الخرطوم بعد مقابلته لرئيس القطاع الرياضي وهذا يفتح باباً من التأويلات حول شخصية رئيس لجنة التسيير.
# المريخ ليس ملكاً لك أو لعادل أبو جريشة حتى تصدر القرارات وفقاً لمزاج البعض وتعيين محمد موسى صدر وإنتهى وأي تراجع عنه سيفتح على ونسي أبواب النقد العنيف وسيجلب عليه السخط ويكشف ضعف وهوان من يديرون المريخ.
# عند كل إشراق يتأكد لنا الكارثة التي أوقعتنا فيها أمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني والوزير الولائي اليسع الصديق وهم يسمون ونسي رئيساً للجنة التسيير وها نحن نتابع التخبط في كل شيء حتى على مستوى التصريحات.
# كتبناها من قبل ونعيدها اليوم ونصر عليها أن مشكلة لجنة التسيير في رئيسها.. ولو كان رئيسها شخص غير ونسي لإختلف الحال تماماً.
# لو تراجع ونسي عن قرار تعيين مدير الكرة وداس على قرار لجنته سيفقد كل الإحترام لأنه في الأساس لم يحترم غيره.
# وننصح أبو جريشة بالعمل دون إحداث مشاكل ونقول إن حديثك عن عدم وجود خلاف بينك ومحمد موسى مردود عليك لأنه إن كان صحيحاً فلماذا تنتقد تعيينه مديراً للكرة؟.
# لن نترك المريخ لونسي واليسع ليبعث به كما يشاءان وسنتصدى لكل الفوضى التي يمارسانها بشأن هذا الكيان الكبير والإستخفاف به.
# اليوم يوافق الواحد والعشرين من يناير وهو الشهر الذي حدده مهندس البترول (بتدفق) الأموال كما يتدفق البترول داخل الأنابيب ويبدو أن آبار النفط قد نضبت تماماً ولا تملك القدرة على التدفق.. هكذا يبدو لنا.
# نكرر ما ذكرناه من قبل بتأييدنا للتمديد إلى شهرين لا أكثر.. ولكن لخمسة فلا يمكن أن نوافق على تدمير المريخ بأي حال.. وغداً سيكتشف المساندون لقرار التمديد لخمسة أشهر خطورة القرار على المريخ.
# لن نتحدث عن تخبط سفر البعثة إلى دبي بالأمس لأن الضرب على الميت حرام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
بالتوفيق لجنة التسيير

× أعلن وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم التمديد الزمني للجنة تسيير المريخ برئاسة السيد أسامة ونسي محمد خير لمدة خمسة أشهر بالتمام والكمال .
× هذا القرار أثلج قلوبنا الراجفة من الفراغ الإداري ، وهنا لابد لنا أن نشيد بهولاء الرجال الذين دقوا صدورهم العارية وقبلوا المجازفة بالعمل في النادي الكبير .
× ونرجوا من الأعضاء الرافضين لمبدأ المواصلة ، أن يستمعوا لصوت العقل ويجتهدوا في العمل حتى يعبر المريخ ويصل إلى ساحل الجمعية العمومية الامنة بإذن الله تعالى .
× وعلى أهل المريخ أن يقفوا صفا واحدا خلف اللجنة ، وبالتالي خلف الكيان العظيم حتى لا يضام أو يهان من نقص في الأموال والأنفس والثمرات .
× سيشهد التاريخ لهولاء الأبطال حسن صنيعهم وهم يزودون عن حياض الأحمر الوهاج ، بعد أن هرب بنوه ورفضوه وأهملوه لتتقاذفه الرياح العاتية .
× صحيح لجنة ونسي لا تملك المال ، ولكن تستطيع جلبه باسم وسمعة المريخ .
× كما أن النشاط سيبدأ بعد أيام قلائل وهذا سيجلب لها أموالا من دخل المباريات ، والمعروف أن المريخ سيلعب عددا من المباريات باستاده وهذا سيعين اللجنة كثيرا ، لأن كل دخل الأسابيع الأولى سيكون لصالح المريخ وهو لن يقل عن المليارجنيه سوداني بأي حال من الأحوال .
× ومع هذا لابد أن نرى دعما ظاهرا ووافرا من ميسوري الحال في المريخ ، وهم كثر ولا حصر لهم أبدا أبدا .
× أيام الأخ الحبيب جمال الوالي رأينا أشخاصا ما كنا نعدهم مريخاب ، قد تهافتوا في الدعم المالي والعيني والمعنوي .
× فأين جلال الدقير ومصطفى عثمان وأسامة داؤود والسفير عبد الحليم وصلاح قوش وعبد الباسط حمزه وفضل محمد خير وعلى ابرسي وعبد الرحمن عباس وحسن عبد السلام .
× وعلى ونسي ورفاقه أن يستنفروا القوة المريخية ويفعلوها بشتى الطرق والسبل .
× ولا يطبقوا أياديهم وينتظرون الدعم يأتي لغاية خشم بابهم ، وهذا لايحقق الطموح ولن يسد رمق النادي الكبير .
× كما يمكنهم تسويق بعض متعلقات النادي الصغيرة لتعود عليهم بأموال سريعة .
× المريخ غنيا باسمه الرنان ومكانته السامية وجماهيريته الجارفة الولهانة بعشقها الدائم ، ويحتاج فقط للتفعيل والتوجيه السليم وبس .
× الرأي عندي هو أن تقوم لجنة التسيير بتكو ين لجنة رباعية تعنى بجمع التبرعات من الشخصيات المريخية المقتدرة والمؤسسات .
× واقترح أن تكون اللجنة برئاسة الأستاذ ونسي وعضوية الأمين العام وأمين المال ويضاف لها رئيس مجلس الشورى الزعيم ود الياس .
× وعلى جماهير المريخ المنتظمة في كيانات ووحدات وتجمعات ،أن تبادر بجمع الأموال ومساعدة لجنة التسيير ، حتى يتم تصريف الأعباء في سهولة ويسر .
× ونرجوا أن ينهض الجميع من حالة الإحباط الغير مبررة ، وأن يلتف الجميع وكل شحص يقوم بالدور الذي يتناسب معه ، فلا يمكن أن نربط حياة كيان قدر الليلة وباكر بدعم الدولة أو جيوب الأشخاص .
× ويجب أن نستحدث شعارا منذ اليوم وهو أن المريخ بجماهيره لا بغيرها .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول ، للأهلة لا تغرنكم مباراتكم مع قورماهيا في مهرجان التسوق فلقد سبقكم المريخ العام الماضي وانتصر على كمبالا ، فنأمل فيكم أن تنتصروا على قورماهيا ، ولكن الشي الأجمل في زيارة الهلال لبورتسودان ، هو لبس فاطمة الصادق كسكتة الكاردينال ودي الماقدرنا نعملعا السنة الماضية .
'[
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تفشل في السفر إلى دبي وتكمل معسكر الدوحة 

تعرض المريخ لصعوبات كبيرة في مطار الدوحة ظهر أمس عندما كان يهم بالسفر إلى دبي لمواجهة بطل كازخستان في المباراة الودية التي كان من المقرر قيامها في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بدبي وتفاجأت البعثة الحمراء برغم وصولها لمطار الدوحة وإكمال إجراءات السفر إلى دبي بعدم اكتمال تأشيرات الدخول لأفراد البعثة لدبي الأمر الذي جعلها تعاني الأمرين في سبيل العودة للدوحة مجدداً أو السفر إلى دبي قبل أن تتدخل السفارة وتنجح في استخراج تأشيرات دخول جديدة للدوحة ليعود الأحمر لمعسكره من جديد بفندق قراند هوليدي حيث تقرر أن يواصل معسكره الإعدادي بقطر إلى حين العودة للخرطوم في الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري .

البلجيكي لوك ايمال مستاء من أحداث مطار الدوحة

عبّر أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال ونجوم الفريق عن استيائهم لما حدث في مطار الدوحة أمس وبدا المدرب البلجيكي غاضباً بعد أن تم إبلاغهم بإلغاء معسكر دبي في الوقت الذي كان يستعد فيه الفريق للتوجه لملعب العربي لأداء مرانه بصورة طبيعية حيث تم إبلاغهم بأن التدريب تم إلغائه وأن البعثة ستغادر لدبي لتحدث المفاجأة بمطار الدوحة وتعود البعثة أدراجها مجدداً لفندق قراند هوليدي بعد معاناة في الانتظار بالمطار.

الوكيل مراد تلاعب ببعثة المريخ وأخطرها بوصول كامل تأشيرات الدخول لدبي

ذكر مصدر للصدى من أحد القيادات المريخية بالإمارات أنهم أخطروا بعثة المريخ بالدوحة قبل يومين بصعوبة خوض الفريق لأي مباراة بدبي نسبة لأن الاتحاد الإماراتي لم يمنح الموافقة لإقامة تلك المباراة وأفاد لهم بأن الوكيل عبد الله مراد تلاعب بالبعثة وأخطرها بوصول تأشيرات الدخول للإمارات وأوضح المصدر أنه تفاجأ بما حدث بالرغم من أن إدارة البعثة تم إخطارها قبل وقتٍ كافٍ خاصة وأنهم وعندما قرروا السفر للإمارات لم يتصلوا برابطة المريخ بالإمارات حتى يتفادوا تلك الفضيحة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح
محمدالطيب كبور 
التمديد بدون دعم قنبلة موقوتة

قرار التمديد لمجلس التسيير المريخي رغم عدم رغبة التسييرين في الاستمرار بعد المعاناة التي وجدوها في التعاطي مع الكثير من الملفات المريخية التي تحتاج المال لم يكن قرارا مفاجئا بل كان متوقع لان الترتيب لقيام انتخابات تاتي بمجلس منتخب لم تشهد اي حراك ينبئ بالاحتكام لصندوق الاختراع من اجل حكم المريخ بارادة شعبه وبرغبة من يأنس في نفسه الكفاءة لقيادة زعيم وكبير الاندية السودانية ومايحمد للتسيريين قبولهم للامر الواقع مواصلين المسيرة في تسيير امور الزعيم حتي لايحدث فراغ اداري بالنادي الكبير والامل يتعاظم في فترتهم الجديدة بالتعجيل بقيام الانتخابات والتي نامل ان تحظي باقبال الصفوة والتي عليها الاسراع في نيل العضوية التي تتيح لها اداء دور ايجابي وفعال لانجاح العملية الانتخابية المرتقبة والتمديد لمجلس التسيير بدون ضمانات مالية مع التاكيد علي قدرة النادي علي الاعتماد علي نفسة يضع مجلس التسيير في مواجهة صعبة وقد تكون اصعب من فترتهم الاولي والتي تخللتها التسجيلات وفترة الاعداد بقيام المعسكرات الخارجية

وحاليا يحتاج المريخ لمال كثير لتسيير امور النادي وقد تكون قرعة الدوري الممتاز تعاطفت مع التسييرين لان ستة اسابيع اولي للفرقة الحمراء ستكون داخل الخرطوم وبالتالي لن تكون هناك فواتير سفر داخلية طوال الاسابيع الستة الاولي للمريخ بالدوري الممتاز ولكن في ذات الاثناء هذه الستة اسابيع سيحتاج فيها المجلس لتوفيير مرتبات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الوطنيين والاجانب بالاضافة للنثريات والحوافز وغيرها من المنصرفات الاخري والتي تعد من الضروريات والتي بدونها لايمكن للنشاط ان يستمر وهذا ماجعلنا نستغرب لعدم توفر دعم وزاري للمجلس الذي مددو له فترتة حتي قيام انتخابات تاتي بمن يحكم الاحمر بخيار جماهيره والامور بهذه الطريقة ستكون قابلة للانفجار في اي لحظة

كامل الاحترام لاعضاء مجلس التسيير وهم يتصدون من جديد للمهمة الصعبة في احرج الاوقات دون وجود ضمانات مالية ولكن يبقي المخرج للمريخ من حالة عدم الاستقرار هذه الاسراع في اكمال التجهيزات لقيام الانتخابات وهذا يتطلب اقتراب كل اهل المريخ من الكيان وترك الفرجة وان يحزو الجميع حزو رابطة المريخ بقطر والتي قدمت دعمها الذي وفر للفريق معسكر نموزجي تخللتة تجارب ودية قوية والفترة الحالية تحتاج لالتفاف كل اهل المريخ حول الفريق دون استثناء احد وعلي وجه الخصوص الميسورين من رجال اعمال المريخ ونحسب ان محبي الاحمر لن يتوانو في دعم محبوبهم وكل فرد في مجتمع المريخ عليه ان يمارس الاتصال الشخصي مع معارفه المريخاب لايصال فكرة دعم الزعيم لتجاوز هذه المرحلة

اكثر وضوحا

تمديد فترة جديدة لمجلس التسيير اصبح امر واقع وعلي مجتمع المريخ المشاركة الفاعلة الي جانب مجلسهم حتي يحافظ الاحمر علي استقراره

لدي اقتراح اتمني ان يجد حظة من القبول ان تكون لنا كاعلام مريخي مشاركة فاعلة لدعم المريخ في هذه المرحلة باستقطاع ثلاثة ايام من مرتباتنا تذهب للخزينة الحمراء

تجربة قوية جدا قدمها المريخ امام قطر القطري والخسارة في المباريات الودية ليست ذات قيمة وتبقي القيمة الحقيقية في الاستفادة من المباريات الودية في معالجة الاخطاء ان وجدت وايضا بناء شكل تنظيمي للفريق

قطر القطري ينشط في دوري بلاده وهو الاكثر استعدادا لخوض المباراة وقدم اداء قويا وجادا امام المريخ والاخير في طور التكوين تحت امرة جهاز فني جديد يعمل للوصول لتوليفة اساسية واعتماد طريقة لعب بناءا علي امكانيات لاعبيه

اشاعة بغيضة ومؤلمة انتشرت في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي تحدثت عن تعرض نجم المريخ امير كمال لحادث مروري وهي تنم عن بغض وحقد من اطلقها والذي لايملك ضمير انساني

ومن داخل الفندق الذي تقيم فيه بعثة المريخ اتت التطمينات بان جميع افراد البعثة بخير وقطع الزميل ابوعاقلة اماسا الشك باليقين قائلا ان امير كمال يجلس بجواره في تلك الاثناء

مجرد سؤال

استفاد شنو مطلق هذه الشائعة ..؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوزير يمدّد عمر لجنة التسيير المريخية لخمسة أشهر أخرى 	

عقد الأستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة مؤتمراً صحفياً ظهر أمس بمقر الوزارة بالخرطوم بحري مدّد من خلاله عمر لجنة التسيير المريخية لمدة خمسة أشهر أخرى مع إضافة المقدم الهيثم للمجلس إلى جانب عودة الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد للعمل من جديد ضمن لجنة التسيير وأكد الوزير أن قرار التمديد جاء بتأمين من كل أعضاء المجلس بقيادة الرئيس أسامة ونسي والذين شدّدوا على ضرورة مواصلة العمل في المجلس حتى يشكّل وجودهم استقراراً للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.

اليسع الصديق: المريخ لا يحتاج لضمان مالي

قال الأستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة في حديثه في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده أمس إن المريخ ليس في حاجة لضمان مالي لأنه وبما يملكه من جمهور ورجال أعمال وأقطاب ومؤسسات لن يكون في حاجة للمال مبيناً أن جميع أهل المريخ لو وقفوا وقفة رجل واحدة خلف ناديهم لن يحتاج المريخ لأي دعم من الخارج وسيكون قادراً على تسيير أموره المالية أسوةً بالهلال، وعن دعم الوزارة للمريخ قال اليسع إن هناك أكثر 450 نادياً يتبعون للوزارة يحتاجون للدعم ولذلك لا يمكن أن يفضّلوا أن يدعموا نادياً واحداً على حساب تلك الأندية لكنه في نفس الوقت قال إن الأندية التي تتبع للوزارة في الدوري الممتاز يتعاملون معها بصورة خاصة إلى جانب أن الوزارة مهتمة أكثر بالبنيات التحتية في ملاعب العاصمة المختلفة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مقال مهم لكاتب هلالي 

أصل الحكاية
حسن فاروق
بالغت يا ونسي !!

• لا ادري لماذا يجتهد عدد من كوادر الحزب الحاكم الذين تم تصديرهم للوسط في تكذيب الدعم المالي الحكومي الذي يقدم للجان التسيير ومجالس الادارات ، وعندما اذكر عدد من الكوادر لان هناك عدد آخر من كوادر الحزب الحاكم في العمل الاداري الرياضي كانو اكثر شفافية وتصالحا مع ذاتهم اكدوا هذا الدعم بالارقام ، لذا لم اجد ما افعله سوي ان اضرب كفا بكف عندما طالعت تصريحات لرئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية اسامة ونسي وهو ينفي تلقيهم دعما ماليا من الحكومة رغم تاكيده علي صرفهم في فترة توليهم مسؤولية ادارة النادي مبلغ ثمانية مليار من الجنيهات والاكثر غرابة انه نفي تلقي مجلس الحاج عطا المنان رئيس لجنة تسيير نادي الهلال السابق لدعم مالي من الحكومة واعتبر ماتم ترديده عبر وسائل الاعلام المحسوب علي المريخ (كلام جرايد).
• وبرر اسامة حديثه بقوله من خلال المؤتمرالصحفي الذي عقد اول امس بالدوحة: ( الحكومة لم تدفع مليما واحدا لمجلس الحاج عطا المنان ، اعرف هذه الحقيقة جيدا لانني كنت وقتها مسئول الرياضة في الحزب الحاكم وكل مايتردد عن مبالغ مليارية دفعتها الدولة للحاج عطا المنان لا اساس له من الصحة) انتهي ، هذا ماذكره اسامة ونسي واكد عليه نافيا نفيا قاطعا دعم الحكومة للجنة التسيير التي ترأسها الحاج عطا المنان ، ولكن ماذا قال الحاج عطا المنان في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بفندق السلام روتانا بتاريخ 22/12/2013 (و تحدث كذلك عن المشاكل التي تعيق اكمال الطابق الثاني لنادي الهلال و قال بان استاد الهلال به بعض العقبات التي تعيقه و بالتالي قررنا تاهيله فقط بتوقيع عقد مع شركة زادانا بمليار ونصف خلال (45) يوما و تجهيزه للبطولة الافريقية و كما اشاد باقطاب نادي الهلال طه على البشير الذي قدم شيكا ماليا كبيرا للجنة التسيير و كذلك عضو النادي حجير الذي دعم المجلس بـــ(300) مليون جنية و قال بان الحكومة وعدتهم بدعم النادي باعتباره مؤسسة قومية) انتهي هنا وعد من الحكومة مع العلم ان ونسي نفي بطريقة ان الحكومة لم تدخل اصلا في وعود مع الحاج عطا المنان دعك من ان تفي بها ويمكن ان نلحظ من خلال الجملة التالية (الحكومة لم تدفع مليما واحدا)… وليت الامر توقف عند الوعود لنصدق ماقاله اسامة ونسي وهو كما قال كان مسئول الرياضة في الحزب الحاكم وقتها ويعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن هذا الملف ، ولكن كان للحاج عطا المنان نفسه تصريح مختلف جاء فيه (اعلن المهندس الحاج عطا المنان رئيس لجنة تسيير الهلال انتهاء فترة تكليف اللجنة في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر، جاء ذلك في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده مساء اليوم بدار النادي مؤكدا ان هذا المؤتمر دعوا له من اجل ان يقول الذين ازروا وساعدوا اللجنة شكرا، وقال انه يرى ليس هنالك ما يمنع قيام الجمعية العمومية، وقال ان وزارة المالية قد صادقت على دعم رئاسة الجمهورية متعهداً بدفع مستحقات كل من له حق على الهلال) انتهي .. كلام واضح وصريح استاذ اسامة ونسي مسؤول الرياضة في الحزب الحاكم وقتها وزارة المالية صادقت علي دعم رئاسة الجمهورية ، كلام بالعربي الفصيح ، مابالغت ياونسي؟
• الغريب في الامر ان الحاج عطا المنان سبق ان في نفي في نهايات العام 2013 وبدايات العام 2014 دعم الحكومة لنادي الهلال بمبلغ 8 مليار جنيه ، وهذا ذات الرقم (8 مليار) الذي نفي اسامة امس الاول تلقيه دعما من الحكومة ، مش حاجة غريبة اتفاق الرجلين علي نفي رقم واحد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطبيب المعالج للصحفي التنزاني يبرئ جماهير المريخ من تُهمة قتله 	
د. كاشان: كنت مرافقاً له بمستشفى السلاح الطبي.. ارتفاع السكري أدخله في غيبوبة وأدى لوفاته

التيجاني محمد أحمد

في أول حديث له عن واقعة مقتل الصحفي التنزاني الشهيرة إبان مرافقته لبعثة سيمبا التنزاني للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا للأندية عام 94 بالخرطوم برأ الدكتور كاشان عبد الرحيم جماهير المريخ من تُهمة قتل الصحفي التنزاني كما ظل يردده البعض لافتاً إلى أنه كان الطبيب المرافق لكل البعثات في مقرها بالفندق الكبير إبان تلك البطولة مفيداً بأنه كان في غرفته عندما علم بأن هناك أحد الصحفيين الأجانب يشعر بالمرض في غرفته وكان يعاني من التعب ومرض الحمى لافتاً إلى أن الصحفي وعندما توفى كان برفقته بمستشفى السلاح الطبي ولم يكن بإستاد المريخ كما يدعي البعض وكشف الدكتور كاشان عن الكثير في تلك القضية تتابعونها عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء ذكر الدكتور كاشان عبد الرحيم أنه كان الطبيب المرافق لكل البعثات في مقرها بالفندق الكبير إبان منافسات بطولة سيكافا للأندية عام 1994م مفيداً بأن اللجنة المنظمة خصصت له غرفة بالفندق بعد أن تم إخطار البعثات بأن هنالك طبيب متواجد في خدمتهم اذا رغبوا في المساعدة فهو متوافر بالفندق وأفاد كاشان أنه كان متواجداً في غرفته عندما حضروا إليه وأخبروه أن هناك أحد الصحفيين التنزانيين مرافقاً لبعثة سيمبا يشعر بالمرض في غرفته وقال: ذهبت إليه فوجدت التنزاني وسألته عن حالته، فقال لي إنه يشعر بالتعب والحُمى وسألته إن كان يعاني من داء السكري أم لا مفيداً بأنه نفى أن يكون مصاباً بداء السكري ولكنه تفاجأ بعد الفحوصات بأنه مصاب بالسكري وأضاف: ذهبنا بالمريض بعد ذلك لمستشفى السلاح الطبي بعد أن تم تخصيص غرف في الجناح الخاصة لحالات البعثات الأفريقية وبعد أن عملنا كل الفحوصات وجدنا أن المريض يعاني من ارتفاع في السكر لأكثر من 500 ملجم وهذه الحالة تُعرف بما يُسمى (هايبر اوزمولارتي) وهي تسبب الوفاة، وأكد كاشان أنهم تفاجأوا بنسبة ارتفاع السكر فاتصلوا بالاخصائي في الجناح الخاص الذي طلب عمل الروتين العادي وفحص كل ساعتين لافتاً إلى أن المريض في الكثير من الأحيان يتفاجأ بأنه مريض بالسكري وهذه الحالة لا علاقة لها بالزعل أو الغضب أو الحزن لأن السكري يرتفع فجأة ويصل لمستوى يؤثر على سيولة الدم مبيناً أن المريض يدخل في غيبوبة حتى الموت وهو ما حدث للصحفي التنزاني.

كنت مرافقاً له عند وفاته بالسلاح الطبي

نفى الدكتور كاشان ما يُثار عن علاقة تربط جماهير المريخ وإستاده بمقتل الصحفي التنزاني مبيناً أنه كان مرافقاً للصحفي عند وفاته بمستشفى السلاح الطبي ولم تكن هناك أي علاقة تربط جماهير المريخ بوفاته، وذكر كاشان أن الصحفي لم يتعرض لأي اعتداء ولم تكن على جسمه أي آثار اعتداء أو أي شئ يدل على ذلك مفيداً بأنه وقبل وفاته كان وجد اهتماماً كبيراً من إدارة السلاح الطبي حيث كان يخضع لفحص كل ساعتين مفيداً بأنه وفي اليوم الثاني من وصوله للمستشفى دخل في غيبوبة حتى فارق الحياة، وكشف كاشان أنه رافق الجثمان للمشرحة ومن ثم للمطار نافياً أن تكون هناك علاقة تربط أي شخص بموت الصحفي التنزاني الذي شدّد على أنه توفى بسبب حالة ارتفاع السكري الذي أدى لدخوله في غيبوبة ومن ثم وفاته.

جمهور المريخ برئ من كل التُهم

أكد الدكتور كاشان أن جمهور المريخ برئ كل البراءة من أي اتهامات وُجهت له بخصوص وفاة الصحفي التنزاني في بطولة سيكافا عام 1994، وكشف كاشا أنه وعقب تلك البطولة هاجر إلى أمريكا ولم يعد للسودان الا بعد 13 عاماً ولكنه وعندما وجد مثل هذه الشائعات التي تتحدث عن مقتل صحفي تنزاني استغرب من هذه الإدعاءات متمنياً أن تتم مقاضاة كل من يطلق مثل هذه الاتهامات والأحاديث لأنه كان شاهداً على كل شئ وهو الطبيب الذي كان مرافقاً لكل البعثات التي شاركت في تلك البطولة مفيداً بأنه استجاب لطلب البعثة التنزانية ورافق المريض من الفندق للسلاح الطبي وبعد وفاته كان متواجداً في المشرحة وحتى المطار لافتاً إلى أنه مستعد لأداء القسم لتأكيد صحة حديثه في هذه القضية، وجدد كاشان حديثه بأن جمهور المريخ لا علاقة له لا من قريب أو من بعيد بموت الصحفي التنزاني مفيداً بأنه توفى بسبب ارتفاع السكري الذي أدخله في غيبوبة ومن ثم وفاته مفيداً بأن الطاقم الطبي في السلاح الطبي حينها قام بدوره كاملاً تجاهه ولكن حالته تدهورت سريعاً وحدثت الوفاة، ولفت كاشان إلى أن جمهور المريخ برئ من أي اتهامات أو تلميح بخصوص موت الصحفي التنزاني مفيداً بأن الصحفي عندما شعر بالمرض كان في غرفته ولم يتعرض لأي اعتداء ولم تظهر أي فحوصات أو آثار اعتداء مطالباً مجلس المريخ بمقاضاة كل من يطلق هذه الشائعات القبيحة مفيداً بأنه موجود ومستعد للشهادة والقسم في أي وقت.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء
*

----------


## Sudani in USA

*---


المريخ X زينيت الروسي

في قطر

يوم الأحد (24/1)

الساعة 10 صباحاً بتوقيت السودان


من الموقع الرسمي للفريق الروسي:

http://en.fc-zenit.ru/news/60389.html
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
تمديد محفوف بالمخاطر


â–، أخيراً أُسدل الستار على قضية الساعة الحمراء بالتمديد للجنة التسيير من عدمه بعد أن دارت خلال الأيام الماضية العديد من الأحاديث وتصدّرت الساحة الكثير من الإجتهادات ما بين عودة الوالي على رأس لجنة جديدة التكوين وما بين استمرارية ونسي.

â–، بالأمس تم إصدار القرار وتم (التمديد من جديد) في ثوب (تعيين) لفترة أخرى (خمسة أشهر) تبدأ بتاريخ 20/1/2016 وتنتهي بتاريخ 20/6/2016 وبإضافة عضويين جديدين للجنة هما المهندس عبد القادر همد في منصب (مساعد الرئيس) والمقدّم / الهيثم الأمين كعضو باللجنة.

â–، تاريخ انتهاء اللجنة هو (الرابع عشر من رمضان) وصراحة لم نهضم قرار التمديد (لخمسة أشهر) وليس (ثلاثة) مثلما أشرنا بالأمس عبر هذه الزاوية لأن الفترة الجديدة تعتبر غاية في الخطورة بل أنها تمثّل (أم) الفراغ الإداري الذي يتخوّف منه غالبية المريخاب.

â–، فترة الخمسة أشهر تعتبر فترة محفوفة (بالمخاطر) خصوصاً في حالة بلوغ المريخ لدور المجموعات الذي ستبدأ أولى جولاته خلال أحد أيام (17-18-19) يونيو أي قبل يومين أو ثلاثة من نهاية فترة (التكليف).

â–، نقطة أخرى مهمة جداً وهى فترة الإنتقالات التكميلية والتي سيتعيّن فيها إحلال بعض العناصر المحدودة وفقاً لرؤية الجهاز الفني (إن استمر لوك إيمال).

â–، فتلك الفترة ووفقاً لأخر تعديلات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تبدأ في (11) مايو وتنتهي في ال (20) منه.

â–، أي قبل شهر من نهاية تكليف اللجنة ومصدر القلق هو عدم القدرة على إنجاز تعاقدات نوعية خلال تلك الفترة خصوصاً إن كان الفريق محققاً تقدماً افريقياً على غرار العام المنصرم.

â–، وربما أجرى الإتحاد العام تعديلاً على تلك الفترة لتبدأ في الأول من يونيو بسبب بلوغ عدد الفرق إلى (18) فريق وبالتالي فهو يحتاج ل (17) اسبوعاً لتنفيذ برنامجه التنافسي.

â–، فمهما اجتهد العضو الإداري (المُسيِّر) لشؤون أحد الأندية لن يكون طموحه كالعضو (المنتخب).

â–، فالأول يسعى لتدوين (إنجاز لحظي) بينما الثاني يضع استراتيجية مستقبلية لدورة انتخابية كاملة وهذا يعني أن انتدابات الأحمر النصفية ستعاني من معضلة (شح المال) مهما حاولت لجنة التسيير نفي هذه الجزئية.

â–، كنا نتمنى أن يتم التمديد لفترة (3) أشهر فقط تنقضي في (العشرين من أبريل) يسبقها الترتيب لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية وانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد يبدأ مهامه قبل بداية دور المجموعات الافريقي أو حتى دور الترضية الكونفدرالي وقبل الانتدابات التكميلية.

â–، قرار غريب وغير مهضوم (خمسة أشهر) لا لامة جاي لا لامة جاي وإنما ستكون بمثابة معاناة جديدة فاللجنة التي حرقت أعصابنا إبان التعاقد مع ألوك وعطرون وقنعت بكريم الحسن وفشلت في إحلال وإبدال علي جعفر والريح علي وأضحكت علينا الآخرين بموضوع (حمدي) لن ننتظر منها ما هو مميز خلال الفترة التكميلية.

â–، سواء على الصعيد المالي والايفاء بالتزامات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني أو على الصعيد الإداري بترتيب البيت من الداخل والتعامل بإحترافية ونؤسسية بعيداً عن إدارة نادي المريخ بطريقة (كل يغني على ليلاه).

â–، فأحداث الأيام المنصرمة سنتناولها يوم غدِ بإذن الله إذ لا يعقل عدم تلبية دعوة الإماراتين وعضو اللجنة (محي الدين عبد التام) يتوسط منصة الدعوة المذكورة التي تناقلتها غالبية وسائل الإعلام الإماراتية.

â–، وكل ذلك كوم وتصريحات المهندس / أسامة ونسي كوم ثاني وصراحة أصبت بشئ من الدهشة وأنا أقرأ تصريحه بعدم حضوره (لإجتماعي) مجلس وعدم صحّة القرار الذي أختير بموجبه المهندس محمد موسى كمدير للكرة بحجة أنه مسؤولية القطاع الرياضي !!

â–، أما نفيه لعدم نيل مجلس عطا المنان لأية أموال من الحكومة فيذكرني تقريباً (بإستئناف) المريخ في قضية الهلال والنيل الحصاحيصا الشهيرة !

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: تعيين لجان التسيير مثله مثل تعيين الولاة !! في والي بمسكوهو ولاية بدون ميزانية أو موراد دخل ؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
نتبهوا مؤامرة لتدمير المريخ !! 	

* شنّ أحد المطربين المعروفين في خواتيم ثمانينيات القرن المنصرم هجوماً عنيفاً على فنان أفريقيا الراحل محمد وردي الذي كان يتولى رئاسة اتحاد الفنانين آنذاك .. لم يترك المطرب (جنبة لوردي يرقد عليها) .. أقل ما قاله عن (أبو الورود) انه مغرور لا يرى في الكون أحداً سواه .. هاجمه في غنائه لنميري، وقال لو أن وردي يمتلك وعياً سياسياً لما سبّح بحمد الطاغية، ثم عاد لهجائه بعد فوات الأوان .. تطرق لمشكلة وردي مع إسماعيل حسن والألقاب التي يطلقها على زملائه الفنانين، وختم هجومه المدبب ذاك بأن كل ما قاله يمثل رأيه الخاص في وردي (وهو بالطبع حر في رأيه) .!!

* جاء وردي لدار اتحاد الفنانين في مساء ذات اليوم الذي سير فيه المطرب جيش هجومه الجرار، فإذا بأحد الموسيقيين يقول لوردي معلقاً : (والله يا أستاذ قرينا الكلام قبيل لكن حقيقة الزول دا غلطان في كلامو دا) .. وبسخريته المعروفة رد وردي والابتسامة تسبق حروفه: (يا جماعة الزول قال دا رأيو .. وطالما دا رأيو معناها هو ما غلطان )..

- اندهش صاحبنا الموسيقي؛ وسأل فنان افريقيا وعلامات الاستغراب مطبوعة على وجهه : طيب الغلطان منو ؟ فرد وردي متهكماً : (غلطان الصحافي السألو لأنو الزي الزول دا ما عندو رأي عشان يسألو).!!

* وإذا سألت من ليست لديه وجهة نظر عن رأيه، فبغض النظر عن إجابته فهو حتماً ليس بمخطئ، والخطأ يتحمله كاملاً (طارح السؤال) لا (صاحب الإجابة) .!!

* وبالرجوع لهذه القصة : فإننا لا نلوم المهندس أسامة ونسي على تشبثه بكرسي إدارة نادي المريخ ومطالبته بالتمديد رغم ضعفه الإداري وعدم قدرة لجنته على الإيفاء بالمتطلبات الأساسية؛ ولكننا نلوم وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اليسع صديق الذي أعلن بالأمس التمديد (خمسة أشهر كاملة) للجنة ونسي وهو يعلم أنها لم تفعل ما تستحق عليه البقاء ليوم واحد ..!

* لن نعاتب ونسي فالرجل بابتعاده عن اتحادات الطلاب والوزارة الولائية وغيابه عن المشهد العام تماماً نسيه الناس فإذا به يجد نفسه فجأة رئيساً لنادي المريخ لذا فإن اصراره مبرر على البقاء رغم أنه لم يطرح أفكاراً لقيادة النادي وكل ما نجح فيه هو ترديده لعبارة : (الأمور مرتبة)؛ مع أن الكل يرى التخبط والضعف والهوان وعدم القدرة وغياب المال ويعرف أن (الأمور مقلبة) ..!

* صدور قرار تمديد للجنة التسيير لفترة خمسة أشهر يعنى أن وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي اليسع صديق يصدر قراراته بلا دراسة ودون أدنى تخطيط ولا تهمه النتائج الكارثية التي تترتب عليها، أو أن الرجل يعرف ضعف لجنة التسيير ويعي حقيقة أنها لن تستطيع القيام بالمهام المطلوب منها انجازها فاراد معاقبة المريخ بالتمديد لها لمدة خمسة أشهر ..!

* لو قالوا للكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال أتخذ لنا قراراً تعطل به مسيرة المريخ تماماً؛ وتُقعِده عن الحركة حتى يصبح صيداً سهلاً لك تخطف من تريد من لاعبيه لتقوي بهم صفوفك؛ وتغير مسار من تهوى لتُضعِف بهم خصمك لما أتخذ هذا القرار الكارثي البتة ..!

* إذا كان بعض المسؤولين عن ملفات الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة وبحزب المؤتمر الوطني أهلة يتباهون بلونهم الأزرق فذاك لا يعطيهم حق تدمير المريخ بهذه القرارات الغريبة والسيناريوهات التأمرية المريبة ..!

* إذا كان اليسع يريد أن يعصف بمسيرة المريخ (حامل الكأسات الجوية ورافع رأية السودان) فإننا سنتجاوزه ونوجه خطابنا لوالي الخرطوم الفريق أول ركن مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد الحسين و(نشوف القصة دي نهايتا وين) ..!

* لا نريد أن نقول لليسع ماذا أنجزت في ملف الشباب والرياضة منذ توليك للوزارة حتى نجد لك العذر والتبرير ونفترض أنك (مشغول جداً) ولا تعرف حجم المعاناة التي واجهها المريخ في الثلاثة أشهر التي جاءت فيها لجنة التسيير، ولكننا نقول لك أن هذه القرار فتح على الوزارة أبواباً من جنهم لن تستطيع سدها ما لم تغير خارطة القرار الزمنية و(تضع هذه الفوضى في حدها) ..!

* رحبنا بلجنة التسيير وساندناها عند مقدمها، وعندما اكتشفنا أنها ستنسف اسم المريخ الكبير حاولنا تحملها على مضض ومعالجة أخطائها؛ ولم نكتب عن كثير من عشوائيتها وضعفها وتسلحنا بأكبر قدر من الصبر حتى تنتهي شهورها الثلاثة فإذا باليسع يزرع خنجر قراره المسموم في خاصرة المريخ من جديد ويضع عنق الزعيم في مقصلة التمديد ..!

* إن كان اليسع لا يعرف ضعف لجنة التسيير التي أعلنها؛ فكان الأجدر به أن يعرف قدر المريخ؛ وعليه أن يعلم جيداً أننا لن نقبل بالتلاعب بنادي مفخرة انتزع البطولات الجوية وصنع التاريخ ..!

* (كل المهام الجسام) التي كان مطلوباً من لجنة التسيير القيام بها عند صدور قرار تعيينها قرر لها الوزير (ثلاثة أشهر) كحد أقصى، فهل يعقل أن يكون (زمن تكملة) ما كان مطلوباً من اللجنة إنفاذه في (ثلاثة أشهر) أكبر من الزمن الأساسي لدرجة أن التمديد وصل ل(خمسة أشهر) ..!

* هل أخطأ اليسع في المرة الأولى عندما منح لجنة التسيير ثلاثة أشهر للقيام بالمهام التي حددها في قراره من عقد للجمعية العمومية وصولاً إلي تسيير النشاط أم أنه أخطأ الآن وهو يمنح اللجنة خمسة أشهر للقيام بما لم تسطع إكماله في الفترة الرسمية التي كانت محددة لها ..!

* لأول مرة أعرف أن (الزمن الإضافي) يمكن أن يكون أكبر من (الزمن الرسمي) ..!

* لم يحترم اليسع ومدير الرياضة بالوزارة مولانا محمد عثمان خليفة المريخ فإن قبلنا (مبدأ التمديد) على مضض هل يعقل أن تكون فترة التمديد أطول مما يجب، و(تصل لخمسة شهور هكذا دون أن يرتجف للوزارة جفن) ..!

* شهران كانا مناسبان تماماً لعقد الجمعية العمومية التي هي الخيار والفيصل النهائي لحسم كل هذا الذي يحدث،  فما الحكمة في الخمسة شهور طالما أن لجنة التسيير ستعقد الجمعية ولو بعد عام؛ و(دا كلام وراه كلام) ..!

* اليسع الذي كان يضحك مع الكاردينال حتى الضرس الأخير وهو يزور الجوهرة ويصف ما تم انجازه بالعمل الجبار كان عليه أن يتذكر أن الجمعية العمومية هي الحل الأنجع للفرق الكبيرة وهي التي جاءت برئيس نادي الهلال ..!

* هاهي وزارة اليسع  تغتال المريخ بهذا القرار .. صبرنا في التسجيلات الرئيسية تقديراً لظروف لجنة التسيير ووضعنا آمال التعويض على التكميلية .. والآن بالخمسة أشهر التي لا معنى لها (راحت التكميلية في حق الله) ..!

* لا حل لنا الآن سوى حماية الكيان بالمقاومة والضغط على الوزارة وتصعيد الأمر لوالي الخرطوم ولو بمسيرة سلمية مصحوبة بمذكرة احتجاج شديدة اللهجة .. لا خيار أمام الحادبين على مصلحة المريخ سوى قيادة حملة إعلامية وجماهيرية ضارية تبدأ بقرار الوزير وتنتهي بونسي الذي لا يملك غير الوعود وسعى للبقاء رئيساً والتمديد خمسة أشهر كاملة للجنة غير قادرة على التسيير ..!

* التصعيد مستمر .. غداً نكتب بمداد مناصحة لا يعرف التطمينات الفارغة فللمريخ هيبته وللصبر حد و(محل الرهيفة التنقد) ..!

نقوش متفرقة

* لم يقل ونسي صراحة انه لا يستطيع جلب دعم من الحكومة، ولكنه بكل براءة قال ان الحكومة لم تدعم لجنة الحاج عطا المنان عندما تسلم الرجل قيادة لجنة تسيير الهلال .. ترك ونسي هموم المريخ وينوي استهلال فترته الحديدة بفتح باب جدال في أمر واضح ومعروف ولا خلاف عليه ..!

* إذا لم يكن ونسي متابعاً للمشهد الرياضي ابان فترة الحاج عطا المنان فعليه الا يتحدث عن شئ لا يعرفه لأن الحاج بنفسه ذكر ذلك الكلام و(شكر الحكومة) في مؤتمراته الصحافية ووسائل الإعلام ..!

* انت يا ونسي (شكرك للحكومة بجي متين) ..!

* رئيس لجنة التسيير (قنعان من الدعم) وبدأ بالتبرير ...!

* متى ستنعقد الجمعية العمومية، وهل التمديد للتسيير سيعقبه تمديد جديد ؟

* إذا كان ونسي يرغب في رئاسة المريخ فعليه أن يعقد الجمعية العمومية في أقرب وقت ويدخل سوح التنافس ويرشح نفسه، لانه كلما زاد عمر هذه اللجنة يوماً كلما زاد الغضب عليها ..!

* طبيعي أن يقول الأمين العام في المؤتمر الصحافى انهم لن يسافروا للإمارات وسيكملون المعسكر بالدوحة .. وطبيعي جداً أن يقرروا فجأة السفر لدبي .. وأكثر من طبيعي أن يكون السفر على دفعتين، ولكن غير الطبيعي أن تعود الدفعة الأولى من المطار لان المباراة تم الغائها ..(يا جماعة كفاية مهازل دا ما نادي صغير .. دا المريخ .. دا الجغرافيا والتاريخ) ..!

نقش أخير

* الله يطولك يا روح !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
المريخ يبحث عن جديد الجماهير 	

* قرار السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة السيد اليسع صديق للتمديد للجنة التسييرالمريخية لفترة خمسة شهور لم يكن مفاجئاً كما صرح السيد رئيس لجنة الشورى المريخية فقد أكد بأن كل المعطيات وتقارير اللجان كانت تشير إلى ضرورة استمرار لجنة التسيير بعد النجاحات المقدرة التي حققتها اللجنة في فترة الثلاثة شهور الماضية.

* ويبقى السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هل فعلاً حققت لجنة التسيير نجاحات خلال تلك الفترة.. وهل أوفت بكل الالتزامات.. وهل هناك ضمانات بدعم لجنة التسيير خلال الخمسة أشهر القادمة.. أتمنى ان تنجح اللجنة في تسيير الامور حتى مايو القادم.

* لابد ان نرفع القبعات لرابطة المريخ بقطر وهي تنجح في تقديم معسكر نموذجي للمريخ في الفترة الماضية وتنجح أيضاً في تمديد المعسكر لاقامة مباراة مع زينت الروسي وتوقيع توأمة مع النادي العربي الذي قدم الكثير للمريخ خلال السنوات الثلاثةالماضية.

* لقد كشفت مشاركة المريخ بمعسكر الدوحة عن حقائق مهمة للغاية يجب أن لا تمر مرور الكرام وتستحق أن يقف عندها الجمهور ويتأملها الإعلام.

* تقول هذه الحقائق إن هذ الدورة أظهرت لاعبين كانت الاضواء محجوبة عنهم بأمر طيب الذكر المستر غارزيتو اولهم اللاعب مجدي عبد اللطيف الذي قدم مستوى مبهراً أمام قطر القطري كذلك هناك بعض اللاعبين اظهروا أداء مبهراً وجميلاً وأداءً ممزوجاً بالقوة والروح القتالية.

* هم نفس المجموعة التي شاركت في البطولة الافريقية ولم توفق في الظهور المقنع في مباراة مازيمبي ولم تنجح في تحقيق حلم التأهل للصعود لمنصة التتويج في البطولة الأفريقية.

* منذ أن خسر المريخ تلك المباراة كانت الأجواء تنبئ بأن المريخ فقد بوصلة النجاح والعودة من جديد لتقديم المستويات القوية وان غالبية اللاعبين باتوا خارج الشبكة.

* وتعرض اللاعبون ومجلس الإدارة لحملات عنيفة وقاسية لم تخلو من التجريح والإساءة ليصبح الطقس الأحمر طاردا ولا يشجع أحد على العطاء.

* ولعل استقالة الأخ جمال الوالي لم تكن بسبب الخسارة أمام مازيمبي وفقدان فرصة التأهل ولكن نتيجة تلك الأجواء الغريبة والتي تنشر الإحباط وتنشر ثقافة تصفية الحسابات.

* لم يجد الأخ جمال أي سبيل لمعالجة تلك الأجواء السالبة غير أن يتنحى خاصة بعد أن حاصرته الانتقادات والإساءات دون تقدير لما قدمه من عطاء.

* هذه الوضعية التي عاشها المريخ لم تحدث لفريق غيره ولا له في مسيرته الطويلة وتابعنا الكثير من الأندية المحلية والخارجية تتعرض للأزمات ولكنها لا تعيش حصاراً مثل الذي عاشه المريخ من جماهيره وإعلامه وكأن هذا آخر موسم للنادي في حياته الكروية.

* وما قدمه لاعبو المريخ في المباريات التي خاضها في معكسر الدوحة وتحديداً أمام التعاون السعودي جاء تأكيداً على صحة نظرية الضغوط والحصار غير المنطقي والموضوعي.

* ونتمنى أن لا يفرط لاعبو المريخ في المعنويات التي كسبوها بجهدهم وما قدموه من عطاء جميل في تلك المباريات خاصة بأن للمريخ مباراة في الدوري الممتاز مع مريخ كوستي يوم الأربعاء المقبل.

* وعلى الجماهير أن تبدأ منذ اليوم في تبديل أسلوب تعاملها مع الفريق وتحرص على الدعم والتواجد خلف اللاعبين في كل المباريات لكي تجني ثمار المساندة القوية.

* نأمل أن يحدث تغيير كبير في المدرجات تشجيعاً وحضوراً وأن يبدأ جمهور المريخ تنفيذ سياسة جديدة بالاستفادة من الدروس القريبة.

ان سايد

* أمام مريخ كوستي نبحث عن جديد الجماهير.

* الصفوة أمام أختبار الحرص على مصلحة فريقها العليا.

* نذكر الجماهير بأن دخل مباريات المريخ أصبح مخجلاً للغاية والمريخ أحوج للدعم هذه الأيام.

* اليوم في مدينة بورتسودان نشهد لقاء قورماهيا والزبون وكلنا اليوم قورماهيين حتى النخاع.

* جيييييييييييب من جوة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
ونسي.. وجزاء سنمار 	

* في يوم الأربعاء 21 أكتوبر 2015 أصدر الوزير قراراً بتكوين مجلس تسيير لنادي المريخ لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.

* واليوم الخميس 21 يناير 2016 اصدر الوزير قراراً بالتمديد للجنة التسيير لمدة خمسة شهور.. أي قبل انتهاء الدورة الأولى للدورى الممتاز.

* الارتياح ساد القبيلة الحمراء عقب التجديد.

* وتبقى الدعم المعنوي والمادي من قبل الأقطاب والمحبين والصفوة والمغتربين في أوروبا والخليج من أجل استمرار المسيرة بنجاح كبير.

صدى ثان

* حديث السيد أسامة ونسي ..لأول مرة لم يعجب أهل المريخ.

* ظهر ونسي وكأنه ينفث ما بداخله على إعلام المريخ.. رغم وقوف الاعلام بجانبه ومنحه كل الدعم المعنوي بشهادة الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء.

* واذا كان ونسي يرى عكس ذلك فليراجع كل ما تم تسطيره عن لجنة التسيير منذ تاريخ الاستلام وقبل التمديد بالامس.

* وليتذكر ونسي بأنه عندما كان وزيراً للشباب والرياضة سابقاً لم يكن يعرفه الا الأقلية.

* بعد تعيينه رئيساً للمريخ أضحى اسمه على كل لسان ..وتصدرت صورته كل الصحف..وصار مادة راتبة في الأجهزة المرئية والمسموعة.

* ورغم كل ذلك.. والوقفة الصلبة مع الإعلام يخرج علينا ونسي بمقولة الإعلام السالب.

* ولا أقول سوى انه جزاء سنمار.

* هل يريد منا ونسي عدم مزاولة الإعلام لمهامه والتغاضي عن السلبيات؟

* وهل يريد ونسي ان نتجاهل الأخطاء (مثل الاعلام الأزرق) حتى تتفاقم ويصعب حلها ولا نجد سكة الرجوع.

* الاعلام مهمته النقد والتبصير للمجلس بكل كبيرة وصغيرة من أجل إيجاد الحلول لها.

* أخشى ان يفقد ونسي ومجلسه التعاطف مع الاعلام..ومن ثم مع الجمهور.

* ونسي.. قف قبل مواصلة السير.

صدى ثالث

* بالأمس تحدث المدرب القومي الكبير شوقي عبدالعزيز عن تعيين هيثم مصطفى مساعداً لمدرب الهلال.

* ذكر شوقي بكل شجاعة.. الهلال في ورطة حقيقية على الصعيدين المحلي والافريقي بسبب وضعية مساعد مدربه هيثم مصطفى الذي لا يملك شهادات تؤهله للعمل بالجهاز الفني للفريق بعد قرارات الاتحاد الافريقي كاف.

* اما ما سيغضب هيثم كثيراً فهو قول شوقى عبدالعزيز.. هيثم ليس من ضمن منظومة قدامى لاعبي الهلال.

* وفجر شوقي المفاجآت.. علمت بمحاولات مجلس الهلال لاستخراج شهادة تدريب لهيثم مصطفى عبر أحمد بابكر وقرن شطة.. الا انهما رفضا هذه المواقف غير القانونية.

* انتبهوا يا أهل المريخ لهذة النقطة الهامة جدا.

* هنالك من كان يسعى لاستخراج شهادة تدريب مزورة لهيثم مصطفى.

* شوقي عبدالعزيز هلالي كامل الدسم لا يخشى في قول الحق لومة لائم.

* أتوقع ان تتم مهاجمته خلال الأيام القادمة بسبب تصريحاته الجريئة التي لم يعتاد عليها المجتمع الهلالي.

آخر الأصداء

* مواجهة سهلة للهلال أمام فريق قورماهيا الكيني الذي تقطعت أنيابه لاسباب عديدة في مقدمتها السيولة المالية.

* مباراة على كأس مهرجان السياحة الثاني بمدينة بورسودان.

* وللذكرى والتاريخ ..الكأس الأول ناله المريخ الموسم الماضي بعد الفوز على أهلي شندي بهدف كوفي.

* دائماً وابداً المريخ هو الأول.. وفي المقدمة وهو سباق للانتصارت والآخرون يقتفون أثره دوماً.

* ودائماً أردد.. المريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه بل وطن نسكن فيه.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
موسم بدأ قبل التتويج يا ونسي 

o تم الإعلان عن التمديد للجنة التسيير و أصبح الأمر واقعاً وبمباركة الجميع ستواصل لجنة التسيير التكليف والأمل ان تكمل ما بدأته وتواصل بخطى حثيثة حتى نهاية فترة التكليف.

o بدأت لجنة التسيير عملها في ظروف صعبة وواجهتها مشاكل كثيرة و الآن أمامهم معضلتين يصعب التعامل معهما.

o الموسم الجديد سيبدأ بعد اقل من أسبوع والبطل لم يتسلم الكأس بعد ولم يتذكر اتحاد الكرة السوداني ان يتوّج بطل الموسم.

o تخلف الهلال عن مباريات معلنة وكانت المكافأة اعفاءه من العقوبات رغم ان رئيسه ظل يتهم الاتحاد بالفساد حتى يوم أمس في كل محفل يكون فيه حاضراً.

o لم يستطع الاتحاد العام ان يوقع عقوبة على نادي تخلف عن ثلاث مباريات وانتظر لجان الجودية ان تُخرج الهلال من المأزق.

o هل هناك ما يمنع ان يتوج المريخ بطلا للموسم المنصرم و يتسلم الكأس يا اتحاد يا عام ؟ و لماذا كل هذا التأخير.

o و طالما ان الاتحاد أعلن عن انطلاقة الموسم بمثل هذه الكيفية والتي توضح انه لا يرغب في تسليم الكأس للمريخ فعلى لجنة التسيير أن تنتبه لما يُحاك في الظلام.

o فكيف ينطلق الموسم و البطل لم يتوّج و ماذا يريد الاتحاد من المريخ ؟

o الغريب ان الاتحاد سارع للإعلان عن مباراة السوبر السودانية و رشحت أنباء عن انها ستقام خارج السودان فهل يتوقع الاتحاد موافقة المريخ قبل أن يتسلم كأس الممتاز للنسخة السابقة.

o و هل للهلال الذى تخلف عن ثلاث مباريات معلنة الحق في ان يكون طرفاً في السوبر ؟

o فريق يتخلف عن مباريات معلنة فيتم مكافأته بأن يلعب السوبر السوداني وهذا لا يحدث الا عندما يكون الهلال طرفاً في قضية.

o محاولات الكاردينال المستميتة لنفى اي علاقة تورط الهلال في قضية شيبوب يوضح حجم الهلع و الرعب الذي اصابهم بعد أن تأكدوا ان الفيفا لن ( تهزّر) في التعامل مع مثل هذه القضايا.

o تحولت العنتريات الى نفي وانكار وهروب كبير واصبح الحديث الذى يطلقه رئيس نادي كبير مجرد ( هزار).

o شوقي عبد العزيز قال: هيثم ما عندو شهادة وسيدخل الهلال في ورطة و ليس من قدامى اللاعبين.

o هذا التصريح سيجعل شوقي عبد العزيز تحت مرمى نيران آلة الكاردينال الإعلامية والمتوقع أننا سنقرأ اليوم عن تاريخ شوقي في الهلال بما لا يعجبه و لا يسره.

o لن يسلم شوقي من السهام التي ستوجه اليه بسبب تصريح كهذا ولن نتفاجأ اذا تم نشر شهادة تدريب لهيثم مصطفى بأعلى الدرجات اليوم.

o وعلى مجلس الهلال وآلته الإعلامية ان لاينزعجوا من تصريحات شوقي فالفترة التي قضاها هيثم في المريخ هي أكبر شهادة نجاح لهيثم و يمكن ان تُعادل برخصة تدريب.

o في الهلال اشتعلت النيران بين مؤيد ومعارض بسبب لاعب المريخ السابق هيثم.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• برشلونة يتخطى بلباو بثنائية ويضع قدما في قبل نهائي كأس ملك أسبانيا
• التعادل السلبي يحسم مواجهة سلتا فيجو وأتلتيكو مدريد في الكأس
• توتنهام وليفربول يكملان عقد المتأهلين لدور ال32 بكأس إنجلترا
• يوفنتوس يقهر لاتسيو ليواجه انتر في المربع الذهبي للكأس
• التعادل الإيجابي يحسم مواجهة ساسولو وتورينو في الدوري الإيطالي
• ليون وتروا يرافقان موناكو ونانت لدور ال16 بكأس فرنسا
• رسمياً : رفض استئناف برشلونة بشأن عقوبة سواريز
• محاكمة ميسي ووالده بتهمة التهرب الضريبي في نهاية مايو المقبل
• تقارير إخبارية : كافاني أكثر قربا من مانشستر يونايتد
• روما يقترب من ضم أليسون حارس إنترناسيونال البرازيلي
• البيروفي أسكويس مدافع فولفسبورج يجري جراحة في غضروف الركبة
• هوفنهايم يتعاقد مع كراماريتش مهاجم ليستر سيتي على سبيل الإعارة
• إيفرتون يحدد ثمن لوكاكو للراغبين بضمه بمبلغ 85 مليون يورو
• لاباديا يتطلع لقيادة هامبورج لنتيجة إيجابية أمام بايرن بالدوري الألماني
• غوارديولا قد يتسبب في رحيل يايا توريه عن مانشستر سيتي
• مدرب نابولي يواجه خطر الايقاف 4 اشهر بسبب إهانات وجهها لمدرب إنتر ميلان
• الصحافة الإنجليزية تؤكد اقتراب البرازيلي باتو من تشيلسي
• ماركوس روخو مدافع مانشستر يونايتد على رادار شالكه الالماني
• نابولي يزاحم روما على خدمات ناتشو فيرنانديز مدافع ريال مدريد
• بريمن الالماني يضم المجري الشاب كلينهيسلر من فريق فيديوتون
• سيميوني يرجح كفة سلتا فيغو على حساب أتلتيكو مدريد بالكأس
• نيمار: رغم الأخطاء ضدي.. ما زلت فوق أرضية الملعب
• رئيس الكنفيديرالية الافريقية يدعم حظوظ تونس للفوز بحق تنظيم كان 2020
• أستون فيلا يؤكد إعارة مدافعه كرسبو إلى رايو فايكانو الإسباني
• وست هام يضم المدافع بيرام بعد منافسة مع ايفرتون
• بايرن ميونيخ يستنكر شائعات تسببه في إيقاف ريال مدريد من الفيفا
• تقارير صحفية إسبانية : تشيلسي يفكر بإعادة بيدرو إلى برشلونة
• فان غال يخطط للرحيل عن مانشستر الصيف المقبل
• مدير فولفسبورغ الألماني يتوقع زيادة جيدة في عائدات البث التلفزيوني
• الاتحاد الالماني يدعم جياني إنفانتينو لرئاسة الفيفا
• المنتخب الألماني يختم استعداداته ليورو 2016 بوديتين على أرضه
• بيرلو: بوغبا أفضل لاعب صاعد رأيته في حياتي
• ليفاندوفسكي: أموال الأندية الإنجليزية لا يمكنها إضعاف بايرن
• رانييري: كبار البريميرليج لم يخرجوا كل ما في جعبتهم بعد
البرازيلي روبرتو كارلوس يتوقع تألق زيدان مع ريال مدريد
• النصر يكتسح الدرعية بسباعية في كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين
• المجزل يفجر مفاجأة ويطيح بالتعاون من كأس ملك السعودية
• الأردن يفرض التعادل على استراليا ويتأهل للدور الثاني لنهائيات آسيا
• الإمارات تفلت من كمين فيتنام وترافق الأردن إلى دور الثمانية بكأس آسيا
• الزمالك يهزم المصري بهدف عالمي ويستعيد صدارة الدوري
=====



هدف الزمالك فى المصرى 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
تمديد أم تهديد


للمرة الثانية يخسر المريخ أمراً ما بقلة الخبرة او بالتعجل او بالشوفونية او بالشفقة او بالسبهللية او كل هذه الاشياء مجتمعة.. فلقد استطاع المريخ ان يستعيد شيبوب من جوبا في عملية بذل فيها جهدا كبيرا.. استقبله عبد التام في المطار وتصور معه واطلقه. وامس تكرر ذات الخطأ والمريخ الكبير يحصر في مطار الدوحة ويحس بالدوخة وهو قد غادر بختم قطر الي صالة المغادرة واعتذرت له دبي.. في زيارات فرق القرى يتم التنسيق ويضرب موعدا.. لكن عبد التام تصور في دبي و.. بالكربون من موضوع شيبوب.

ان خمسة أشهر كثيرة والله في ظل هذه العشوائية.. حتى همد الذي حرد لم يستقيل ولم يرجع.. حتى ابو جريشة الاكثر خبرة اصبح مهموما باطلاق يده وبسط السيطرة على الفريق والمجلس..

كنا نظن ان مجلس التسيير يفقد المال فقط لكنه اثبت انه يفقد غيره الكثير ولقد استغربنا حديث معظمهم عن زهدهم فقلنا ليتهم يرضون بالشهرين ففرحوا بالخمسة.

لابد ان المريخ مجابه بأيام صعبات قادمات فحتى الداعم الاول قد خرج عليه جماعة يا فيها يا كافيها يا كافي البلا.

لا نريد استباق الاحداث ولكن حتى المدرب هذا يبدو انه بلا شخصية وربنا يكضب الشينة او يديني سعد الشينة.

......

الدعم المالي الجماهيري مرتبط بنتائج فريق الكرة وحتى تحقيق النتائج المرجوة بعد بدء التنافس فعلى مجلس ونسي ان يحتلب الدعم من الحكومة التي ضنت عليه باي دعم يذكر.. سوف لن يكفي دخول المباريات لتسيير النشاط فهي منقولة تلفزيونيا.. ولذلك لابد من سياسة تقشف حتى انقشاع هذه الازمة عسلا ان نجد حلول او مالك مصانع شعير بدون كحول.

......

هناك حلان للأزمة الادارية في المريخ والمالية أيضاً وذلك بتكوين مجلس منفي من رابطة المريخ بقطر.. او مجلس مواز من اعضاء الشورى.

......

ترى متى سيدفع نادر ابراهيم مالك.. الرجل ميسور الحال ويطمح في حكم المريخ على ما يبدو.. لا اظنه وعصام الحاج وقريش يضنان على المريخ ببضع مليارات دفع مثلها علي الفادني بلا اطماع.

......

نبارك للاخ أحمد الدويم أمين مال لجنة التعبئة الجاهيرية درجة الماجستير وادراج بحثه للحصول على الدكتوراة لهذا االعام.. يبدو ان من انسلخ عن تشجيع المريخ امس أحس ان لا مكان لمثله في مدرج يقوده دكتور.

......

من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن من نجح ومن اخفق في المعسكر ومبارياته ..لم ينل احد الفرصة ليقنع احد او يقنعوا منه.. لا زال الوقت طويلا.

......

هتاف غير جميل وحرق لصورة هيثم مصطفى من قلة لا تمثل الرياضة ولا الهلال الكبير.. (..... الوالي) نعت لا يليق بهيثم ولأن الوجوه كانت واضحة فعلى هيثم مصطفى ان يفتح بلاغاً وسيؤتى بهم ويحاسبون. 
*

----------

